# Disastro Covid: ospedali sotto assedio. A breve l'inferno.



## admin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".

Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Dicevano gli "SCENZIATI" :"Con una dose di vaccino ne saremo fuori. Il vaccino fa miracoli".

Aeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh

Dicevano:"La sQUOLA è sicurah!". Due anni dopo si sono accorti che la scuola è rischiosa.

Non so se siano tutti una massa di ritardati o tutti in terribile malafede.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Gennaio 2022)

Temono.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati.


Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


questo accade quando ci si affida ad un siero sperimentale fatto in fretta e furia e si punta tutto sul cavallo sbagliato... Repubblica è bugiarda conosco persone vaccinate con sono gravi e persone non vaccinate che hanno un semplice raffreddore.. basta terrorismo


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dicevano gli "SCENZIATI" :"Con una dose di vaccino ne saremo fuori. Il vaccino fa miracoli".
> 
> Aeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh


Siamo già alla terza dentro il corpo con prenotazione per la quarta e vista sulla quinta.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> questo accade quando ci si affida ad un siero sperimentale fatto in fretta e furia e si punta tutto sul cavallo sbagliato...


Cosa significa "siero sperimentale"? Sai cos'è un siero in immunologia?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


io lo avevo detto che per le feste bisognava andarci più cauti.
adesso va di moda il liberi tutti e fate quel cacchio che volete ed ecco i risultati.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


 
E ci crediamo ancora a questa storia dei "no vax". Parliamo del 90% della popolazione vaccinata. 90%, per Dio. Dicevano (LASCENZA) che con l'80% ne saremmo usciti alla grande.


----------



## Prealpi (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


Almeno avere il buongusto di sincerarsi che la notizia sia vera e non frutto della propraganda , a prescindere da tutto chi di da la libertà di insultare delle persone che hanno deciso di non fare un vaccino che a tutti gli effetti non è obbligatorio


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Temono.


Loro temono sempre e poi noi succede mai niente..
Solite chiacchiere propagandistiche. Bisogna alimentare il terrorismo per far fare bella
Figura a draghi


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (7 Gennaio 2022)

Non mettono l'obbligo vaccinale perché questo significherebbe cancellare l'unico baluardo che difende il Governo: il capro espiatorio, ovverosia il no Vax.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E ci crediamo ancora a questa storia dei "no vax". Parliamo del 90% della popolazione vaccinata. 90%, per Dio. Dicevano (LASCENZA) che con l'80% ne saremmo usciti alla grande.


Che abbiano toppato è fuori discussione. Ma se in terapia intensiva ci sono solo i no vax c'è poco da discutere.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cosa significa "siero sperimentale"? Sai cos'è un siero in immunologia?


per me quella robaccia è uno schifo quindi non lo chiamo vaccino non serve ad una ceppa


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


E perché? Se davvero solo i non vaccinati vanno in ospedale ( e non ci credo manco morto), ***** loro no? Noi pluribucati siamo tranquilli e possiamo andare avanti con le nostre vite no?


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> questo accade quando ci si affida ad un siero sperimentale fatto in fretta e furia e si punta tutto sul cavallo sbagliato... Repubblica è bugiarda conosco persone vaccinate con sono gravi e persone non vaccinate che hanno un semplice raffreddore.. basta terrorismo


Ammmiocuggino c'ha la terza dose e 39 di febbre il vaccino non serveheheh! Fatti un giro nelle T.I. e poi ne riparliamo, che anche diversi vaccinati finiscano in ospedale sotto osservazione è vero (parliamo cmq del 90% della popolazione per cui in proporzione sono infinitamente meno dei non vaccinati) ma di vaccinati che poi fanno lo step sub-intensiva - intensiva sono pochissimi... a questo serve il "siero"..finchè vi aspettate che il vaccino eviti il contagio rimarrete delusi. Mistificate la realtà in modo inquietante.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E ci crediamo ancora a questa storia dei "no vax". Parliamo del 90% della popolazione vaccinata. 90%, per Dio. Dicevano (LASCENZA) che con l'80% ne saremmo usciti alla grande.


un altro anno con le VIRO STAR in tv non lo posso reggere..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che abbiano toppato è fuori discussione. Ma se in terapia intensiva ci sono solo i no vax c'è poco da discutere.


Ma tu hai la certezza di questo? Sicuro?
O è propaganda?


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ammmiocuggino c'ha la terza dose e 39 di febbre il vaccino non serveheheh! Fatti un giro nelle T.I. e poi ne riparliamo, che anche diversi vaccinati finiscano in ospedale sotto osservazione è vero (parliamo cmq del 90% della popolazione per cui in proporzione sono infinitamente meno dei non vaccinati) ma di vaccinati che poi fanno lo step sub-intensiva - intensiva sono pochissimi... a questo serve il "siero"..finchè vi aspettate che il vaccino eviti il contagio rimarrete delusi. Mistificate la realtà in modo inquietante.


io ho solo il criticato il fatto che si continua a dire che in TI ci sono solo no-vax.... balle... non è vero se il 95% degli italiani sono vaccinati non puoi dire che in TI ci sono solo NO VAX è matematicamente IMPOSSIBILE a meno che i NO VAX hanno creato uno stato INDIPENDENTE

SVEGLIATI


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E ci crediamo ancora a questa storia dei "no vax". Parliamo del 90% della popolazione vaccinata. 90%, per Dio. Dicevano (LASCENZA) che con l'80% ne saremmo usciti alla grande.


comunque sono l'80%, non il 90%, e fino alla variante c'era completo controllo.

10M di persone non vaccinate con un virus così trasmissibile sono troppe c'è poco da fare. intasano gli ospedali. per le feste tutti in giro era scontato questo boom.


----------



## Kayl (7 Gennaio 2022)

60 milioni di persone e non sanno gestire 1500 terapie intensive, a sto punto chiudano tutto e ci vendano ai cinesi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 60 milioni di persone e non sanno gestire 1500 terapie intensive, a sto punto chiudano tutto e ci vendano ai cinesi.


Manca poco per questo, abbi fede


----------



## Kayl (7 Gennaio 2022)

Strano comunque che i super preoccupati stiano al sud dove la sanità è gestita da schifo, vorrei sapere quanti posti hanno per le TI.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque sono l'80%, non il 90%, e fino alla variante c'era completo controllo.
> 
> 10M di persone non vaccinate con un virus così trasmissibile sono troppe c'è poco da fare. intasano gli ospedali. per le feste tutti in giro era scontato questo boom.


guarda che se il 90% sono vaccinate i no vaccinati sono poco meno di 5 M in tutta Italia...


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che abbiano toppato è fuori discussione. Ma se in terapia intensiva ci sono solo i no vax c'è poco da discutere.


Solo i novax?
Forse sì, ma in uno degli infiniti universi paralleli. Non in questo, però.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


non è così
guarda il saldo tra ingressi e dimissioni in terapia intensiva, sono poche decine al giorno
con questi numeri avresti bisogno di almeno tre mesi per avere soglia critica
i provvedimenti restrittivi dopo due anni vengono ancora presi in base ai contagi...questa è la triste realtà.
a parità di ricoveri leggere il bollettino di 200.000 o di 20.000, per esempio, porta reazioni completamente diverse
sono i contagi ad essere schizzati, non i ricoveri giornalieri


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Strano comunque che i super preoccupati stiano al sud dove la sanità è gestita da schifo, vorrei sapere quanti posti hanno per le TI.


gira e rigira il discorso finisce li... poche TI ora stai a vedere tutti i medici che sono stati SOSPESI li richiamano, ci scometto le palle...


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io ho solo il criticato il fatto che si continua a dire che in TI ci sono solo no-vax.... balle... non è vero se il 95% degli italiani sono vaccinati non puoi dire che in TI ci sono solo NO VAX è matematicamente IMPOSSIBILE a meno che i NO VAX hanno creato uno stato INDIPENDENTE
> 
> SVEGLIATI


Eh quando mai ho detto che in T.I. ci sono solo no-vax sai leggere? In proporzione c'è n'è una percentuale 8-10 volte maggiore nonostante siano 1/10 della popolazione.. non mi sembra un concetto difficile da capire. Saresti capace di dire che 2+2 fa 5 pur di perorare la causa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Per risolverla farei qualche taglio alla sanità, mica serve investirci eh.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> 60 milioni di persone e non sanno gestire 1500 terapie intensive, a sto punto chiudano tutto e ci vendano ai cinesi.


Si scandalizzano per qualcuno ricoverato per COVID e non per il fatto che un paese di 60 milioni di persone, una delle (ancora per poco) 7 potenze globali abbia meno di 10 mila posti TI totali, al punto che da sempre, specialmente al sud, ricoverati abbandonati a se stessi nelle corsie d’ospedale per mancanza di letti, era diventato normale.

_Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito_, diceva un vecchio detto.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è così
> guarda il saldo tra ingressi e dimissioni in terapia intensiva, sono poche decine al giorno
> con questi numeri avresti bisogno di almeno tre mesi per avere soglia critica
> i provvedimenti restrittivi dopo due anni vengono ancora presi in base ai contagi...questa è la triste realtà.
> ...


+400% di ricoveri e +39% di t.i. nell'ultima settimana. E ancora non sono finiti i strascichi di capodanno. Ma finché si imbastisce un discorso serio come con te va bene anche scontrarsi. Se invece si parla di siero, propaganda, complottismo e regime mi sale il sangue alla testa e non capisco più nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.



Fenomeni questi di repubblica, vanno a intervistare gli ospedali feccia d'Italia dove non sanno curare nemmeno un'appendicite e stai in lista d'attesa dieci mesi per una lastra.

Non c'è nessuna emergenza, allo stato attuale. L'ho vista io l'emergenza, con i miei occhi, nel marzo 2020. Le stanze improvvisate piene di cadaveri.
Queste ********* dei terorristi mediatici sono anche irrispettose per chi ha subito e visto da vicino la vera emergenza qualche anno fa.

Con questa roba ci si deve convivere, continuando la campagna vaccinale.
Dove è passato Omicron prima di noi, dopo due mesi non c'è stato nessun cataclisma sanitario.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Eh quando mai ho detto che in T.I. ci sono solo no-vax sai leggere? In proporzione c'è n'è una percentuale 8-10 volte maggiore nonostante siano 1/10 della popolazione.. non mi sembra un concetto difficile da capire. Saresti capace di dire che 2+2 fa 5 pur di perorare la causa.


Peccato però che sebbene siano un decimo, le terapie intensive sono sature al 50:50, dove il restante 50 è fatto di persone che hanno il 90% (lo ripeto di nuovo: NOVANTA) di protezione ipotetica, contro lo 0% (ripeto anche qui: ZERO) di protezione di un novax.

Quindi stai dicendo sostanzialmente che chiunque, vaccinato o meno, in TI e nella bara ci finisce uguale, con le stesse probabilità. Lo capisci da solo, vero?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.



Bassetti porta SEMPRE una sfiga tremenda.


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.



Col livello d'allarme che stanno denunciando nonostante le percentuali di sierati (ma anche fossero la metà di quel 90%) chi crede alla frase "I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati" o è patologicamente ingenuo o è stupido come una zappa: i numeri non tornano, è letteralmente impossibile. 

Questi vaccini non funzionano affatto se non, forse, per il primo mese dall'inoculazione. Oltre a tenere in ostaggio una popolazione, hanno speso e continuano a donare miliardi alle case farmaceutiche per cure che non fanno il loro, quando avrebbero potuto e dovuto investire in nuovi posti letto e formazione personale. E soprattutto, in cure adeguate, preventive e preliminari.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Peccato però che sebbene siano un decimo, le terapie intensive sono sature al 50:50, dove il restante 50 è fatto di persone che hanno il 90% (lo ripeto di nuovo: NOVANTA) di protezione ipotetica, contro lo 0% (ripeto anche qui: ZERO) di protezione di un novax.
> 
> Quindi stai dicendo sostanzialmente che chiunque, vaccinato o meno, in TI e nella bara ci finisce uguale, con le stesse probabilità. Lo capisci da solo, vero?


Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio...se su 55 milioni di persone vaccinate oggi ne sono ricoverate 750 (a titolo esemplificativo) in T.I. e su 5 milioni di non vaccinati ne sono ricoverati in T.I. 750 secondo te la probabilità di finire in T.I. tra vaccinati o non è la stessa?


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Peccato però che sebbene siano un decimo, le terapie intensive sono sature al 50:50, dove il restante 50 è fatto di persone che hanno il 90% (lo ripeto di nuovo: NOVANTA) di protezione ipotetica, contro lo 0% (ripeto anche qui: ZERO) di protezione di un novax.
> 
> Quindi stai dicendo sostanzialmente che chiunque, vaccinato o meno, in TI e nella bara ci finisce uguale, con le stesse probabilità. Lo capisci da solo, vero?


Quindi se 10 persone 8 sono vaccinate (8, non 9, e se parliamo di booster anche meno), e prendiamo 10 persone casuali, 5 vaccinate e 5 no in t.i., la proporzione o la percentuale è la stessa? Questa non è scienza eh, è logica, statistica, matematica, intelligenza. Oppure è, spero, malafede.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> +400% di ricoveri e +39% di t.i. nell'ultima settimana. E ancora non sono finiti i strascichi di capodanno. Ma finché si imbastisce un discorso serio come con te va bene anche scontrarsi. Se invece si parla di siero, propaganda, complottismo e regime mi sale il sangue alla testa e non capisco più nulla.


lascia perdere le feste dove se la sono spassata, io parlo in generale

comunque devi guardare i numeri, non le percentuali

"triplicati numeri di bambini in terapia intensiva !!!"

apri l'articolo, passati da 2 a 6


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ammmiocuggino c'ha la terza dose e 39 di febbre il vaccino non serveheheh! Fatti un giro nelle T.I. e poi ne riparliamo, che anche diversi vaccinati finiscano in ospedale sotto osservazione è vero (parliamo cmq del 90% della popolazione per cui in proporzione sono infinitamente meno dei non vaccinati) ma di vaccinati che poi fanno lo step sub-intensiva - intensiva sono pochissimi... a questo serve il "siero"..finchè vi aspettate che il vaccino eviti il contagio rimarrete delusi. Mistificate la realtà in modo inquietante.



Non si possono fare giri nelle TI, non credo siano aperte come un parco giochi. E sulla mistificazione, giusto l'altro giorno c'è stata quella storia della bambina ricoverata in TI mentre aveva tutt'altra malattia, certificata dalla madre in persona. La mistificazione c'è da ambo le parti, se di parti vogliamo parlare. Dalle mie parti 'sto tracollo non riesco a immaginarlo, nemmeno sentissi ambulanze ogni 5 minuti.

Comunque il vaccino se non serve ad evitare il contagio, non vedo che altro utilizzo possa avere, a parte scopi sociopolitici. Per definizione il vaccino serve a sviluppare l'immunodifesa ancora prima di venire a contatto con il virus.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lascia perdere le feste dove se la sono spassata, io parlo in generale
> 
> comunque devi guardare i numeri, non le percentuali
> 
> ...


A me interessa solo che il trend in crescita delle t.i. continuerà per tutto l'inverno e di conseguenza ci sarà rischio di una nuova chiusura.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si possono fare giri nelle TI, non credo siano aperte come un parco giochi. E sulla mistificazione, giusto l'altro giorno c'è stata quella storia della bambina ricoverata in TI mentre aveva tutt'altra malattia, certificata dalla madre in persona. La mistificazione c'è da ambo le parti, se di parti vogliamo parlare. Dalle mie parti 'sto tracollo non riesco a immaginarlo, nemmeno sentissi ambulanze ogni 5 minuti.
> 
> Comunque il vaccino se non serve ad evitare il contagio, *non vedo che altro utilizzo possa avere*, a parte scopi sociopolitici. Per definizione il vaccino serve a sviluppare l'immunodifesa ancora prima di venire a contatto con il virus.


Serve ad avere una risposta immunitaria efficace in caso di contagio perchè il tuo corpo con il vaccino sviluppa anticorpi che combattono il virus e ne affievoliscono gli effetti dannosi... non è vero che evita il contagio e parimenti non è vero che non serve a niente.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio...se su 55 milioni di persone vaccinate oggi ne sono ricoverate 750 (a titolo esemplificativo) in T.I. e su 5 milioni di non vaccinati ne sono ricoverati in T.I. 750 secondo te la probabilità di finire in T.I. tra vaccinati o non è la stessa?


Il problema è che tu leggi la statistica a metà.
O meglio ti fermi ad una mera considerazione proporzionale tra due gruppi.

Ma questa è una lettura superficiale, perché non tiene conto del fatto che con la protezione sbandierata, tu in TI non ci dovresti finire proprio, se non in casi fortuiti, perché hai una immunizzazione teorica oltre 90 volte superiore alla mia.
Quindi il rapporto avrebbe dovuto pendere SEMPRE a vostro favore, paradossalmente su un 90:10. Le stesse identiche percentuali che hai tu, in teoria, nel prenderla grave.
Eppure non è così. Eppure stai contribuendo anche tu alla causa alla stessa maniera di chi l’immunizzazione non ce l’ha proprio.

Questo tralasciando il fatto che l’unica immunizzazione da COVID è la guarigione, e non il vaccino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda che se il 90% sono vaccinate i no vaccinati sono poco meno di 5 M in tutta Italia...


i vaccinati in italia con 2 dosi sono 81,6%.
con 3 dosi il 35%.

a te fa comodo dire che sono il 90 o il 95 ma son sempre l'81,6. sono comunque troppo pochi alla luce dei fatti.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

Possiamo abolire adesso il greenpass?? visto e confutato che non previene il contagio??? e non serve ad un ***???


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi se 10 persone 8 sono vaccinate (8, non 9, e se parliamo di booster anche meno), e prendiamo 10 persone casuali, 5 vaccinate e 5 no in t.i., la proporzione o la percentuale è la stessa? Questa non è scienza eh, è logica, statistica, matematica, intelligenza. Oppure è, spero, malafede.


Lo ribadisco di nuovo essendo che non si vuole capire: il vaccina ha in teoria (e non è vero) oltre il 90% di possibilità di scamparla con un raffreddore.
Eppure state saturando le terapie intensive, come è più dei novax, che hanno una protezione oltre le novanta volte inferiore.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Al di là di tutte le giustissime campagna per la vaccinazione, a mio avviso occorrerebbe anche rivedere i calendari di tutte le nostre attività. Se la scuola è un problema nulla vieta. Di togliere un mese dalle vacanze estive e metterlo in quelle natalizie e così anche per tante altre attività (banalmente la serie A). 
Mi pare scontato dire che i vaccini non hanno risolto il problema del contagio, occorre quindi pensare ad altri interventi che modifichino la nostra vita per rendere il virus meno pericolo.
Quel che però risulta altrettanto chiaro è che il tipico atteggiamento no vax, non far nulla di nulla e puntare il dito contro “la scienzahh”, non porterà mai e poi mai a nulla di buono


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Ma che ha senso riaprire le scuole se nell’infanzia e primaria bastano 1 e 2 contagi rispettivamente per chiudere le classi? Ovvero in luoghi ove non mettono la mascherina oppure lo fanno a pene di segugio vista l’età.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i vaccinati in italia con 2 dosi sono 81,6%.
> con 3 dosi il 35%.
> 
> a te fa comodo dire che sono il 90 o il 95 ma son sempre l'81,6. sono comunque troppo pochi alla luce dei fatti.


Per me al 90 e over 90% di vaccinati con almeno 2 dosi ci siamo arrivati già da tempo con tutte le restrizioni..
siamo l'unico paese che il 7 di dicembre 84% della popolazione aveva *COMPLETATO IL CICLO...* questo prima della campagna di terrore che tutte le testate giornalistiche avevano messo in atto ( obbligo vaccinale per lavorare per tutti ) per farci bloccare la digestione e farci correre a vaccinarci..

è solo che adesso tenere basse le % fa comodo... guarda la Germania.. messa peggio di noi e 95% della popolazione è vaccinata

Nel rapporto pubblicato dall' *Istituto Robert Koch tedesco*, scrive che *il 95,58% dei casi di variante Omicron in Germania riguarda soggetti completamente vaccinati*: il 28% di loro addirittura con tre dosi.* I non vaccinati rappresentano solo il 4,42%* per cento dei casi.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tu leggi la statistica a metà.
> O meglio ti fermi ad una mera considerazione proporzionale tra due gruppi.
> 
> Ma questa è una lettura superficiale, perché non tiene conto del fatto che con la protezione sbandierata, tu in TI non ci dovresti finire proprio, se non in casi fortuiti, perché hai una immunizzazione teorica oltre 90 volte superiore alla mia.
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi..ti darei anche ragione se il vaccino garantisse una copertura 90 volte superiore al CONTAGIO cosa che A non è vera B nessuno sostiene in questo momento. 

Quindi evidenziato il fatto che con Omicron si contagia tanto un vaccinato come uno non vaccinato e rileggendo ancora una volta le proporzioni nelle T.I. sei d'accordo che col vaccino si è molto più protetti?


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio...se su 55 milioni di persone vaccinate oggi ne sono ricoverate 750 (a titolo esemplificativo) in T.I. e su 5 milioni di non vaccinati ne sono ricoverati in T.I. 750 secondo te la probabilità di finire in T.I. tra vaccinati o non è la stessa?


Non ci piove, la ferrea logica no vax dice che 750 è uguale a 750, quindi stessa probabilità


----------



## raducioiu (7 Gennaio 2022)

È da mesi che si sostiene che i non vaccinati in terapia intensiva sono il 90% (a volte 80, a volte addirittura "tutti"). Leggo anche io queste dichiarazioni di alcuni personaggi o queste "notizie" sui media. Però poi vado a leggere i dati ufficiali e nell'ultimo report ISS risultano essere il 63%.
Non entro del merito delle varie considerazioni (rapporti con il numero delle persone di quella categoria ecc), ma da ultimo report iss la percentuale è quella, al di là di tutte le considerazioni che si possono fare.


----------



## Mariolino (7 Gennaio 2022)

Guardate l’argomento è delicato. Io lavoro in ospedale in Veneto. Purtroppo l’avvento del freddo si sapeva avrebbe creato un incremento a prescindere! Ma x ora qui al nord est siamo lontani dai picchi passati. Tutti avete delle ragioni e dei torti.
1. Che ricoverati siano 50-50 è verosimile.
2. Ricoverati!!! Non in t.i. . Questa è menzogna!!!
3. In terapia intensiva ricoverati col buster sono 20/25% . E spessissimo over . Tra i non vacinati è più varia
4. La % tra vacinati e non reale , da statistica è 1/15 - 1/20. Se paradossalmente fossimo tutti vacinati le t.i oggi sarebbero al 55% del reale ( attenzione del reale non al 55% della capienza )
5. Il vacino è la soluzione finale ? No . Aiuta parecchio? Si
Ci sono eccezioni? Certo
Da microscopico addetto ai lavori ho una soluzione? No 
6. Occhio ai pazienti trascurati per via della pandemia… son tanti!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma perché invece di tirare a casaccio (sia numeri che teorie) non state a casa (tanto vi obbligheranno) e non ve ne state zitti. Oltre ad essere nel torto più marcio volete anche ragione..


.....


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Serve ad avere una risposta immunitaria efficace in caso di contagio perchè il tuo corpo con il vaccino sviluppa anticorpi che combattono il virus e ne affievoliscono gli effetti dannosi... non è vero che evita il contagio e parimenti non è vero che non serve a niente.



E io che ho detto. Diciamo che non fa eccezionalmente bene il suo lavoro, se vogliamo parlare in modo sobrio, ma c'era da aspettarselo visto i ristretti tempi di sviluppo a fronte dell'incredibile massa di varianti e release.

Dovevano semplicemente evitare di fare tanta propaganda, la gente si sarebbe innervosita meno. L'armata Brancaleone, né più né meno.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non ci piove, la ferrea logica no vax dice che 750 è uguale a 750, quindi stessa probabilità


Io ho capito cosa intende @Sam ma parte a mio avviso da un assunto errato ossia che il vaccino dovrebbe dar copertura prevenendo il contagio nella stessa misura in cui previene effetti gravi ma non è così.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo ribadisco di nuovo essendo che non si vuole capire: il vaccina ha in teoria (e non è vero) oltre il 90% di possibilità di scamparla con un raffreddore.
> Eppure state saturando le terapie intensive, come è più dei novax, che hanno una protezione oltre le novanta volte inferiore.


ok, quindi visto che STIAMO saturando come i novax, essendo questi ultimi 1/10 dei vaccinati, cosa succederebbe se fossimo tutti no vax? 
Sarebbe tutto a posto in quel caso?


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E io che ho detto. Diciamo che non fa eccezionalmente bene il suo lavoro, se vogliamo parlare in modo sobrio, ma c'era da aspettarselo visto i ristretti tempi di sviluppo a fronte dell'incredibile massa di varianti e release.
> 
> *Dovevano semplicemente evitare di fare tanta propaganda, la gente si sarebbe innervosita meno. L'armata Brancaleone, né più né meno.*


Su questo ti do pienamente ragione, si è parlato troppo e in troppi e molto spesso a sproposito.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> .....


Poi si offendono se dici che sarebbero stati degli eccellenti cittadini del Terzo Reich.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> ok, quindi visto che STIAMO saturando come i novax, essendo questi ultimi 1/10 dei vaccinati, cosa succederebbe se fossimo tutti no vax?
> Sarebbe tutto a posto in quel caso?


Cosa succederebbe? La stessa situazione che hai adesso, né più né meno.


----------



## Gas (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Strano, eppure sono tutti vaccinati.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Io ho capito cosa intende @Sam ma parte a mio avviso da un assunto errato ossia che il vaccino dovrebbe dar copertura prevenendo il contagio nella stessa misura in cui previene effetti gravi ma non è così.


Si ma anche io l’ho capito, può però fare quel discorso perché comunque l’80% si è vaccinato. 
Se tutti dicessimo “siccome il vaccino non copre al 100% non mi vaccino” saremmo già al punto di saturazione, è questa dai numeri che emergono è inattaccabile come affermazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Per me al 90 e over 90% di vaccinati con almeno 2 dosi ci siamo arrivati già da tempo con tutte le restrizioni..
> siamo l'unico paese che il 7 di dicembre 84% della popolazione aveva *COMPLETATO IL CICLO...* questo prima della campagna di terrore che tutte le testate giornalistiche avevano messo in atto ( obbligo vaccinale per lavorare per tutti ) per farci bloccare la digestione e farci correre a vaccinarci..
> 
> è solo che adesso tenere basse le % fa comodo... guarda la Germania.. messa peggio di noi e 95% della popolazione è vaccinata


si ma si vede che tu i dati li prendi dai siti dei terrapiattisti perchè sono sbagliati.
in germania sono il 71%.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Cosa succederebbe? La stessa situazione che hai adesso, né più né meno.


mi stai dicendo che se l’80% dei vaccinati ti crea le stesse terapie intensive del 20 % dei no vax…
Se fossimo tutti no vax ci sarebbero le stesse T.I. occupate?


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma si vede che tu i dati li prendi dai siti dei terrapiattisti perchè sono sbagliati.
> in germania sono il 71%.


I dati li prendo da l’*Istituto Robert Koch tedesco*: l’organizzazione governativa responsabile delle malattie infettive

se vuoi ti invio il PDF
tieni copia e incolla: Wochenbericht vom 30.12.2021 (korrigiert am 5.1.2022)

P.S. 95% vaccinati contagiati almeno con 1 dose


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no.* I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati*. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Il problema è prevalentemente qui.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I dati li prendo da l’*Istituto Robert Koch tedesco*: l’organizzazione governativa responsabile delle malattie infettive
> 
> se vuoi ti invio il PDF
> tieni copia e incolla: Wochenbericht vom 30.12.2021 (korrigiert am 5.1.2022)
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più facile prendersela col governo o coi virologi che con quei 4 pezzenti che ci tengono per le palle.


Ancora con questi messaggi... Ma basta. Dopo due anni ancora a scrivere messaggi contro chi non si vaccina. 90% di persone vaccinate e ancora si sostiene questo?


----------



## raducioiu (7 Gennaio 2022)

Mariolino ha scritto:


> 3. In terapia intensiva ricoverati col buster sono 20/25% . E spessissimo over . Tra i non vacinati è più varia


.
Grazie della testimonianza che personalmente considero molto utile


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dicevano gli "SCENZIATI" :"Con una dose di vaccino ne saremo fuori. Il vaccino fa miracoli".
> 
> Aeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


Però perdonami Admin, inutile prendersela coi vaccini e col numero di dosi da fare quando si parla di ricoveri e i medici ti dicono che la maggioranza di chi intasa gli ospedali sono NON VACCAINATI...quelli sono ancora alla dose zero.. Eh ma la loro libertà è sacra.. Xo poi le ripercussioni ricadono su tutti.. 
Sul fatto che invece i vaccini non evitino il contagio ormai è assodato, ma tutto sommato finché uno si ammala come me, con una influenza poco più forte, non ci sarebbero troppi problemi


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2022)

Veramente, ci sono persone che pensano che il vaccino non funzioni? posso capire sul fatto che non renda immuni, ma mistificare la realtà snocciolando numeri da terrapiattisti, lo trovo stucchevole per non dire altro.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> mi stai dicendo che se l’80% dei vaccinati ti crea le stesse terapie intensive del 20 % dei no vax…
> Se fossimo tutti no vax ci sarebbero le stesse T.I. occupate?


Ti sto dicendo che la copertura di questo vaccino è solo apparenza, quindi vaccinato o meno, la situazione è e rimane identica.
D’altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti, visto che parliamo di un vaccino che sappiamo non dura più di 4 mesi, lasciando quindi chi si è vaccinato a gennaio scoperto per quasi 8 mesi (da aprile a dicembre).


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema è che siamo governati da una manica di idioti che pensano solo alla poltrona, devono fare solo una cosa obbligo vaccinale poi un bel libera tutti. Porcata GP e SGP mezzucci che non servono ad un piffero.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti sto dicendo che la copertura di questo vaccino è solo apparenza, quindi vaccinato o meno, la situazione è e rimane identica.
> D’altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti, visto che parliamo di un vaccino che sappiamo non dura più di 4 mesi, lasciando quindi chi si è vaccinato a gennaio scoperto per quasi 8 mesi (da aprile a dicembre).


se fosse come dici tu, perché vaccinati e non vaccinati danno lo stesso numero di terapie intensive? Non capisci che ti stai contraddicendo in questo discorso? se il vaccino non funzionasse ci sarebbe il 95% delle persone con vaccino in TI


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Poi si offendono se dici che sarebbero stati degli eccellenti cittadini del Terzo Reich.


Non spreco neanche piu fiato coi nazisti


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> se fosse come dici tu, perché vaccinati e non vaccinati danno lo stesso numero di terapie intensive? Non capisci che ti stai contraddicendo in questo discorso? se il vaccino non funzionasse ci sarebbe il 95% delle persone con vaccino in TI


Questo se il vaccino avesse protezione zero dal giorno 1.
Io non ti ho scritto che ha protezione zero dal giorno uno.
Ho detto che ha una protezione di quattro mesi.
Il che significa che il numero delle persone non vaccinate ospedalizzate rimane costante mano a mano che la protezione scade.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ti sto dicendo che la copertura di questo vaccino è solo apparenza, quindi vaccinato o meno, la situazione è e rimane identica.
> D’altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti, visto che parliamo di un vaccino che sappiamo non dura più di 4 mesi, lasciando quindi chi si è vaccinato a gennaio scoperto per quasi 8 mesi (da aprile a dicembre).


Ma basta co sti dati campati x aria, c'è una differenza immane tra essere immuni e cmq non sviluppare sintomi gravi.. Ok ci sta che all'inizio avessero "venduto" i vaccini come protezione totale, purtroppo contro l'ultima variante si sono rivelati molto meno efficaci come scudo ma rimangono essenziali x evitare i sintomi gravi.. E questo lo dicono tutti.. 
Ah e sfatiamo anche un altro mito, cioè quello che "scelta mia, se mi ammalo sono affari miai" ebbene giusto qui nella mia zona grazie ai ricoveri (80% non vaccinati di cui 16 su 18 in TI) hanno di nuovo chiuso, o meglio trasformato in covid hospital, l'unico ospedale che serve una comunità di circa 80mila persone che oggi quindi grazie ai non vaccinati si ritrova senza ospedale anche x interventi di routine, parti, o visite specialistiche... Ma figurati se qualche no vax si mette la mano sulla coscienza e ci pensa..


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Admin, inutile prendersela coi vaccini e col numero di dosi da fare quando si parla di ricoveri e i medici ti dicono che la maggioranza di chi intasa gli ospedali sono NON VACCAINATI...quelli sono ancora alla dose zero.. Eh ma la loro libertà è sacra.. Xo poi le ripercussioni ricadono su tutti..
> Sul fatto che invece i vaccini non evitino il contagio ormai è assodato, ma tutto sommato finché uno si ammala come me, con una influenza poco più forte, non ci sarebbero troppi problemi


Ormai per alcuni sta narrazione é come quella di Gesù Cristo crocefisso per salvarci tutti. La religione coviddia


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Io capisco chi ha paura del vaccino, la pelle è una per tutti.
Non siamo gatti.

La paura è spesso irrazionale, quindi amen non insisitiamo su questo tasto.

Ma come si fa ancora a dire che i viccini non funzionano?
Significa non arrivarci col pensiero oppure NON VOLERLO vedere.
Perché è troppo palese.

Corretto dire alla luce dei fatti che non evita tanto il contagio, lo evita in minima parte.

Ma per iniziare a far preoccupare per la saturazione ospedaliera sono servite zero chiusure e 200.000 contagi al giorno

Senza vaccini saremmo stati in lockdown da agosto a maggio.

Personalmente, prima con molti meno contagi, conoscevo direttamente e indirettamente una marea di persone che stavano male e in ospedale, o addirittura morte.

Oggi, ripeto, oggi e nel momento in cui scrivo, conosco una montagna di persone positive ma zero in ospedale.

Come si fa a dire che non stanno funzionando???


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo se il vaccino avesse protezione zero dal giorno 1.
> Io non ti ho scritto che ha protezione zero dal giorno uno.
> Ho detto che ha una protezione di quattro mesi.
> Il che significa che il numero delle persone non vaccinate ospedalizzate rimane costante mano a mano che la protezione scade.


Però se tutti fossimo no vax, avremmo tutti protezione 0 ogni giorno dell’anno, per cui, anche seguendo le tue argomentazioni che non condivido, adesso non saremmo assolutamente nella stessa identica situazione


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma basta co sti dati campati x aria, c'è una differenza immane tra essere immuni e cmq non sviluppare sintomi gravi.. Ok ci sta che all'inizio avessero "venduto" i vaccini come protezione totale, purtroppo contro l'ultima variante si sono rivelati molto meno efficaci come scudo ma rimangono essenziali x evitare i sintomi gravi.. E questo lo dicono tutti..


Tutti dicevano anche che:
- chi ha il vaccino non prende il covid
- chi ha il vaccino prende il covid ma in forma lieve
- chi ha il vaccino prende il covid, anche in forma pesante, ma non va in ospedale
- chi ha il vaccino, va in ospedale ma non in TI
- chi ha il vaccino va in TI, ma non muore

oppure
- la protezione dura 18 mesi
- la protezione non dura 18 mesi, ma 12
- la protezione dura 6/7 mesi
- la protezione dura 4 mesi

Non così affidabile questo “tutti”, non credi?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah e sfatiamo anche un altro mito, cioè quello che "scelta mia, se mi ammalo sono affari miai" ebbene giusto qui nella mia zona grazie ai ricoveri (80% non vaccinati di cui 16 su 18 in TI) hanno di nuovo chiuso, o meglio trasformato in covid hospital, l'unico ospedale che serve una comunità di circa 80mila persone che oggi quindi grazie ai non vaccinati si ritrova senza ospedale anche x interventi di routine, parti, o visite specialistiche... Ma figurati se qualche no vax si mette la mano sulla coscienza e ci pensa..


E non ti chiedi il perché gli ospedali siano in questa situazione?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai per alcuni sta narrazione é come quella di Gesù Cristo crocefisso per salvarci tutti. La religione coviddia


Perché è la semplice verità.. Quando una cosa è vera non è che serve rielaborarla per dimostrarla, è così e basta.. I ricoverati sono in larga parte gente non vaccinata, è un dato di fatto


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Al 5 gennaio, non riesco a trovare i numeri di ieri, abbiamo:

81,6% con una dose
75,3% con ciclo completo
36,2% con dose booster

"90% cit."


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però se tutti fossimo no vax, avremmo tutti protezione 0 ogni giorno dell’anno, per cui, anche seguendo le tue argomentazioni che non condivido, adesso non saremmo assolutamente nella stessa identica situazione


La dimostrazione l’hai avuta due anni fa, con una concentrazione in TI di poco inferiore ad oggi, ed erano tutti non vaccinati, e con un virus molto più forte di omicron.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione l’hai avuta due anni fa, con una concentrazione in TI di poco inferiore ad oggi, ed erano tutti non vaccinati, e con un virus molto più forte di omicron.



Si ma eravamo chiusi in casa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Admin, inutile prendersela coi vaccini e col numero di dosi da fare quando si parla di ricoveri e i medici ti dicono che la maggioranza di chi intasa gli ospedali sono NON VACCAINATI...quelli sono ancora alla dose zero.. Eh ma la loro libertà è sacra.. Xo poi le ripercussioni ricadono su tutti..
> Sul fatto che invece i vaccini non evitino il contagio ormai è assodato, ma tutto sommato finché uno si ammala come me, con una influenza poco più forte, non ci sarebbero troppi problemi


Finché c'è gente che si beve ogni stronzata che proferisce il governo o i media coaptati e prezzolati, non ne usciremo mai. Poi guarda che puoi sbraitare quanto ti pare, ma la gente che non si è vaccinata a oggi ha fatto più che bene viste le conseguenze avverse di questi vaccini e visto che se hai un problema in seguito al vaccino ti rimandano a casa con integratori o dicendoti che sei un malato di mente. Inoltre ci sono dati raccolti in altre nazioni come la Danimarca che dimostrano l'esatto contrario di quello che dici tu. Bisogna vedere il modo in cui vengono raccolti i dati, perché se sono raccolti in modo confusionario, classificati male o interpretati in modo tendenzioso è difficile arrivare a delle conclusioni corrette. La parte di scienza che aveva portato avanti i vaccini sperimentali a oggi ha fallito, perché non è possibile e accettabile iniettarsi una dose ogni 6 o 4 mesi e perché la gente si infetta uguale. Il virus va fatto circolare, alla fine dovrebbe mutare in una forma lieve, come la omicron sta dimostrando. E per il futuro magari investire di più in sanità e meno in vitalizi dei politici sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Di tasse ne paghiamo in abbondanza rispetto ad altri paesi, addirittura tasse sul carburante che vanno a finire chissà dove. Se non ve ne siete accorti paghiamo ancora accise per finanziare guerre terminate da decenni, è inaccettabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tutti dicevano anche che:
> - chi ha il vaccino non prende il covid
> - chi ha il vaccino prende il covid ma in forma lieve
> - chi ha il vaccino prende il covid, anche in forma pesante, ma non va in ospedale
> ...


La prima parte è facilmente spiegabile con la mutazione del virus e con l'aumento del campione statistico.. E in ogni caso siamo ancora fermi al fatto che col vaccino ti eviti quasi di certo ospedalizzazione e ti.. 

Sugli ospedali non so dove vuoi andare a parare, ci sono problemi di ricoveri in tutto il mondo mica solo da noi.. Ma poi non si capisce la logica, io ti metto a disposizione un vaccino per evitarti di finire in ospedale e invece tu preferiresti avere a disposizione un ospedale in più per poterti non vaccinare.. Davvero geniale


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione l’hai avuta due anni fa, con una concentrazione in TI di poco inferiore ad oggi, ed erano tutti non vaccinati, e con un virus molto più forte di omicron.


Quini i lockdown me li sono sognati??


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma eravamo chiusi in casa.


Non stavi 24/24 in casa.
In quel periodo se ricordi c’era la corsa ai supermercati, con assembramenti che festa dello scudetto dell’inter spostati.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La dimostrazione l’hai avuta due anni fa, con una concentrazione in TI di poco inferiore ad oggi, ed erano tutti non vaccinati, e con un virus molto più forte di omicron.



Parliamo di circa 1000 contagi al giorno contro i 200.000 di oggi....


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Finché c'è gente che si beve ogni stronzata che proferisce il governo o i media coaptati e prezzolati, non ne usciremo mai. Poi guarda che puoi sbraitare quanto ti pare, ma la gente che non si è vaccinata a oggi ha fatto più che bene viste le conseguenze avverse di questi vaccini e visto che se hai un problema in seguito al vaccino ti rimandano a casa con integratori o dicendoti che sei un malato di mente. Inoltre ci sono dati raccolti in altre nazioni come la Danimarca che dimostrano l'esatto contrario di quello che dici tu. Bisogna vedere il modo in cui vengono raccolti i dati, perché se sono raccolti in modo confusionario, classificati male o interpretati in modo tendenzioso è difficile arrivare a delle conclusioni corrette. La parte di scienza che aveva portato avanti i vaccini sperimentali a oggi ha fallito, perché non è possibile e accettabile iniettarsi una dose ogni 6 o 4 mesi e perché la gente si infetta uguale. Il virus va fatto circolare, alla fine dovrebbe mutare in una forma lieve, come la omicron sta dimostrando. E per il futuro magari investire di più in sanità e meno in vitalizi dei politici sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Di tasse ne paghiamo in abbondanza rispetto ad altri paesi, addirittura tasse sul carburante che vanno a finire chissà dove. Se non ve ne siete accorti paghiamo ancora accise per finanziare guerre terminate da decenni, è inaccettabile.


Finché c'è gente che mette in dubbio persino la sfericità della Terra, sarà lo stesso.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Parliamo di circa 1000 contagi al giorno contro i 200.000 di oggi....


Il numero di contagi hanno valore zero, perché due anni fa si faceva il tampone chi aveva sintomi seri. Oggi lo fanno anche ai cani.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non stavi 24/24 in casa.
> In quel periodo se ricordi c’era la corsa ai supermercati, con assembramenti che festa dello scudetto dell’inter spostati.


Dai, ti stai palesemente arrampicando sugli specchi. Le scuole erano chiuse, bar, ristoranti ecc. anche. In strada c'erano 0 macchine e la sera nessuno in giro. Se si nega l'evidenza e se questa è la base di ragionamento, è giusto che il Governo agisca così


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Finché c'è gente che mette in dubbio persino la sfericità della Terra, sarà lo stesso.


Infatti la Terra non è una sfera, ma un geoide.


----------



## Prealpi (7 Gennaio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Parliamo di circa 1000 contagi al giorno contro i 200.000 di oggi....


È ci credo, avessero fatto i tamponi che fanno oggi i dati sarebbero molto diversi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dai, ti stai palesemente arrampicando sugli specchi. Le scuole erano chiuse, bar, ristoranti ecc. anche. In strada c'erano 0 macchine e la sera nessuno in giro. Se si nega l'evidenza e se questa è la base di ragionamento, è giusto che il Governo agisca così


Io uscivo ogni giorno di casa e andavo a piedi perché non avevo più la mia auto e stavo aspettando la nuova.
Ce n’erano sicuramente molte di meno e molta meno gente in giro negli orari in cui giravo io, ma dire che eravamo tutti in casa è falso.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non stavi 24/24 in casa.
> In quel periodo se ricordi c’era la corsa ai supermercati, con assembramenti che festa dello scudetto dell’inter spostati.


 
C erano una montagna di limitazioni rispetto ad oggi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 2 anni fa era gennaio, come scudetto dell' Inter?
> 
> Intendo inverno di 2 anni fa


Sì, era un modo dire per dirti che in quel periodo c’erano code e assembramenti immensi nei supermercati, perché la gente fece la corsa per fare scorte.


----------



## Prealpi (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C erano una montagna di limitazioni rispetto ad oggi


Nel Gennaio 2020 la vita era normale, i primi casi escono verso la fine di febbraio e le chiusure vere partono 8 marzo in Lombardia, in altri luoghi invece un po' dopo


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Admin, inutile prendersela coi vaccini e col numero di dosi da fare quando si parla di ricoveri e i medici ti dicono che la maggioranza di chi intasa gli ospedali sono NON VACCAINATI...quelli sono ancora alla dose zero.. Eh ma la loro libertà è sacra.. Xo poi le ripercussioni ricadono su tutti..
> Sul fatto che invece i vaccini non evitino il contagio ormai è assodato, ma tutto sommato finché uno si ammala come me, con una influenza poco più forte, non ci sarebbero troppi problemi



Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.

Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C erano una montagna di limitazioni rispetto ad oggi


Vero, anche se ad essere onesto dalle 17:00 in poi io non ho visto una pattuglia in giro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Finché c'è gente che mette in dubbio persino la sfericità della Terra, sarà lo stesso.


La comunità scientifica non è unanime sulla validità dei vaccini. Lo è sulla sfericità della terra. Quindi l'esempio che fai è fuorviante e inappropriato.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sono state dette tante cose non vere da giornali e non, un po' per invitare la gente al vaccino, un po' per incompetenza, però non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.

Se su 100 persone in terapia intensiva la maggior parte è no vax, che sono la minoranza della popolazione, c'è poco da dire. Anche se su 100 fossero 50 vax e 50 no vax significherebbe che il vaccino funziona, dato che i vaccinati con almeno una dose sono circa l'80%. Se il vaccino non facesse alcuna differenza su 100 persone in terapia intensiva dovrebbero essere circa 80 vaccinati e 20 non vaccinati.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.
> 
> Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.


Mario, ma dal momento che dici, giustamente, io mi vaccino o mi sono vaccinato per ridurre la possibilità di ammalarmi in modo serio, e il vaccino in base ai dati statici lo dimostra, non vedo perchè continuare a dire che il vaccino non serve (non parlo di te).


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I dati li prendo da l’*Istituto Robert Koch tedesco*: l’organizzazione governativa responsabile delle malattie infettive
> 
> se vuoi ti invio il PDF
> tieni copia e incolla: Wochenbericht vom 30.12.2021 (korrigiert am 5.1.2022)
> ...


tu mi hai scritto prima 95% vaccinati in germania, non vaccinati contagiati con 1 dose che non so neanche cosa significa.
va be chiudo!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Nel Gennaio 2019 la vita era normale, i primi casi escono verso la fine di febbraio e le chiusure vere partono 8 marzo in Lombardia, in altri luoghi invece un po' dopo



Si scusa, confusione temporale.

Intendevo 2 natali fa, quello del 2020


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è così
> guarda il saldo tra ingressi e dimissioni in terapia intensiva, sono poche decine al giorno
> con questi numeri avresti bisogno di almeno tre mesi per avere soglia critica
> i provvedimenti restrittivi dopo due anni vengono ancora presi in base ai contagi...questa è la triste realtà.
> ...


Questo si fa finta di non vederlo.
Quando serve fare terrorismo si usano di volta in volta i numeri degli ospedali e poi i contagi.
Prendere decisioni dure solo in base ai contagi è roba da magnacci in malafede. Cioè i nostri politici.


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.
> 
> Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.


Figliuolo vuole arrivare al 150%


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu mi hai scritto prima 95% vaccinati in germania, non vaccinati contagiati con 1 dose che non so neanche cosa significa.
> va be chiudo!


C'ho che conta, visto che la prima dose serve a poco se non a nulla, è il ciclo vaccinale completo, che è pari al 75%. Se invece parliamo di dose booster, allora, scendiamo al 37%, neanche 4 su 10.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è così
> guarda il saldo tra ingressi e dimissioni in terapia intensiva, sono poche decine al giorno
> con questi numeri avresti bisogno di almeno tre mesi per avere soglia critica
> i provvedimenti restrittivi dopo due anni vengono ancora presi in base ai contagi...questa è la triste realtà.
> ...



Assolutamente.

Credo che il.timore non siano i 40 ingressi di oggi, che si riferiscono a quando avevamo meno di 100.000 contagi, ma quando arriveremo a 100-150 ingressi.

Comunque vedremo, magari non succederà nulla come da 9 mesi a questa parte.

Tanti allarmi e basta, chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Il titolo è sbagliato : disastri vaccini.
Rende meglio l'idea.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

La Omicron fa ridere. Questo è solo terrorismo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Gennaio 2022)

la situazione AL MOMENTO non è affatto critica, anche se il trend è in aumento. Le TI sono al 16%, e i posti occupati in area non critica sono 13.827 su 53.863.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.



e immaginiamci quale sarebbe la situazione senza vaccinati con questa nuova ondata, visto che oramai dati da ogni Paese del Mondo confermano che i non vaccinati finiscono in terapia intensiva con una frequenza 7-8 volte superiore, che sale a oltre 20 volte nella popolazione over 40 e fino a 80 volte per gli over 80.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2022)

Mariolino ha scritto:


> Guardate l’argomento è delicato. Io lavoro in ospedale in Veneto. Purtroppo l’avvento del freddo si sapeva avrebbe creato un incremento a prescindere! Ma x ora qui al nord est siamo lontani dai picchi passati. Tutti avete delle ragioni e dei torti.
> 1. Che ricoverati siano 50-50 è verosimile.
> 2. Ricoverati!!! Non in t.i. . Questa è menzogna!!!
> 3. In terapia intensiva ricoverati col buster sono 20/25% . E spessissimo over . Tra i non vacinati è più varia
> ...



Esiste il mondo reale, di cui nessuno più si cura.
E poi esiste il mondo dei vari Twitter, Repubblica, Falso Quotidiano e Corriere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.
> 
> Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.


Be scusa però mica si sta chiedendo un consenso su un tema politico, si parla di evidenza pratica.. Qua c'è gente che va dicendo che tra un po' il problema è chi si vaccina quando è palese che il problema delle ospedalizzazioni sono i non vaccinati, poi non concordo molto sulla scelta personale, come dicevo sopra nella mia zona, Veneto non Africa, hanno chiuso un ospedale grazie ai non vaccinati.. 
Comunque lo dicevo anche ieri, la narrazione sui vaccini andrà avanti ancora perché finché serviranno i richiami non ci si può permettere davvero che la percentuale scenda troppo.. Già o sta terza dose dubito ripeteremo i 90%...se diamo credito alla narrazione sui vaccini inutili ci troviamo con neanche il 50% che fa la terza dose


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esiste il mondo reale, di cui nessuno più si cura.
> E poi esiste il mondo dei vari Twitter, Repubblica, Falso Quotidiano e Corriere.


ti sei dimenticato le Tv


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'ho che conta, visto che la prima dose serve a poco se non a nulla, è il ciclo vaccinale completo, che è pari al 75%. Se invece parliamo di dose booster, allora, scendiamo al 37%, neanche 4 su 10.


si ma poi non serve a niente parlare dell'immunità di gregge con vaccini che non coprono dall'infezione se non in percentuali basse.
non so perchè ci si ostini a rimarcarlo.

avevano detto che........ avevano sbagliato. punto.

i vaccini servono per non intasare gli ospedali, e dato che funzionano ma non al 100% è ovvio che più se ne fa e più la situazione è tranquilla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la situazione AL MOMENTO non è affatto critica, anche se il trend è in aumento. Le TI sono al 16%, e i posti occupati in area non critica sono 13.827 su 53.863.


Però occhio che il dato delle ospedalizzazioni è sempre un 15 giorni in ritardo..


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma poi non serve a niente parlare dell'immunità di gregge con vaccini che non coprono dall'infezione se non in percentuali basse.
> non so perchè ci si ostini a rimarcarlo.
> 
> avevano detto che........ avevano sbagliato. punto.
> ...


Se esistesse l'immunità di gregge contro virus simili non esisterebbe neanche il raffreddore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Finché c'è gente che si beve ogni stronzata che proferisce il governo o i media coaptati e prezzolati, non ne usciremo mai. Poi guarda che puoi sbraitare quanto ti pare, ma la gente che non si è vaccinata a oggi ha fatto più che bene viste le conseguenze avverse di questi vaccini e visto che se hai un problema in seguito al vaccino ti rimandano a casa con integratori o dicendoti che sei un malato di mente. Inoltre ci sono dati raccolti in altre nazioni come la Danimarca che dimostrano l'esatto contrario di quello che dici tu. Bisogna vedere il modo in cui vengono raccolti i dati, perché se sono raccolti in modo confusionario, classificati male o interpretati in modo tendenzioso è difficile arrivare a delle conclusioni corrette. La parte di scienza che aveva portato avanti i vaccini sperimentali a oggi ha fallito, perché non è possibile e accettabile iniettarsi una dose ogni 6 o 4 mesi e perché la gente si infetta uguale. Il virus va fatto circolare, alla fine dovrebbe mutare in una forma lieve, come la omicron sta dimostrando. E per il futuro magari investire di più in sanità e meno in vitalizi dei politici sarebbe cosa buona e giusta. Di tasse ne paghiamo in abbondanza rispetto ad altri paesi, addirittura tasse sul carburante che vanno a finire chissà dove. Se non ve ne siete accorti paghiamo ancora accise per finanziare guerre terminate da decenni, è inaccettabile.


Ma perché invece di polemizzare con me non commentate la notizia, soprattutto la parte dove si da evidenza che la situazione ospedali è resa critica dai non vaccinati.. Ma tanto ogni cosa che non vi fa comodo la trasformate sempre in propaganda del governo.. Discutere su queste basi non ha senso. 
Chiudo qua


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e immaginiamci quale sarebbe la situazione senza vaccinati con questa nuova ondata, visto che oramai dati da ogni Paese del Mondo confermano che i non vaccinati finiscono in terapia intensiva con una frequenza 7-8 volte superiore, che sale a oltre 20 volte nella popolazione over 40 e fino a 80 volte per gli over 80.


Non c’è bisogno di immaginarlo, basta andare in Sudafrica per rendersi conto che Omicron è un raffreddore anche in un paese che non vaccina nemmeno le gazzelle e che ha tolto le restrizioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Mariolino ha scritto:


> Guardate l’argomento è delicato. Io lavoro in ospedale in Veneto. Purtroppo l’avvento del freddo si sapeva avrebbe creato un incremento a prescindere! Ma x ora qui al nord est siamo lontani dai picchi passati. Tutti avete delle ragioni e dei torti.
> 1. Che ricoverati siano 50-50 è verosimile.
> 2. Ricoverati!!! Non in t.i. . Questa è menzogna!!!
> 3. In terapia intensiva ricoverati col buster sono 20/25% . E spessissimo over . Tra i non vacinati è più varia
> ...


quoto tutto, ma la botta grossa l'ha data le feste senza freni e la variante.
basta vedere la differenza con lo scorso anno quando a ottobre eravamo già kaput.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di immaginarlo, basta andare in Sudafrica per rendersi conto che Omicron è un raffreddore anche in un paese che non vaccina nemmeno le gazzelle e che ha tolto le restrizioni.



Eh, bene no??

Appena si ridurranno i casi di Delta e aumenteranno quelli di Omicron dovremmo vedere la differenza se sarà un raffreddore.

Qual è il problema??


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di immaginarlo, basta andare in Sudafrica per rendersi conto che Omicron è un raffreddore anche in un paese che non vaccina nemmeno le gazzelle e che ha tolto le restrizioni.



ah ok quindi stai veramente paragonando il Sud Africa, un paese dove metà della popolazione ha meno di 25 anni e gli over 65 sono tipo il 7% della popolazione con l'Italia, il paese più "anziano" al mondo con il Giappone? OK


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh, bene no??
> 
> Appena si ridurranno i casi di Delta e aumenteranno quelli di Omicron dovremmo vedere la differenza se sarà un raffreddore.
> 
> Qual è il problema??


Il problema qual è? Che continuiamo a fare estorsione con metodo mafioso alle persone per farle andare a lavorare.

Una volta si diceva: “Ha detto Nuccio che se vuoi lavorare devi pagare!”
Oggi si dice: “Ha detto Brunetta che se vuoi lavorare devi avere il Green Pass rafforzato!”


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ah ok quindi stai veramente paragonando il Sud Africa, un paese dove metà della popolazione ha meno di 25 anni e gli over 65 sono tipo il 7% della popolazione con l'Italia, il paese più "anziano" al mondo con il Giappone? OK


Che c’entrano gli anziani?
Il COVID non era una malattia pediatrica (cit. Burioni)?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che c’entrano gli anziani?
> Il COVID non era una malattia pediatrica (cit. Burioni)?



altra risposta senza senso


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> altra risposta senza senso


Mah, veramente è una affermazione di un virologo italiano.


----------



## sunburn (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Credo che il.timore non siano i 40 ingressi di oggi, che si riferiscono a quando avevamo meno di 100.000 contagi, ma quando arriveremo a 100-150 ingressi.
> 
> ...


Ma in realtà, è verosimile pensare che adesso, con l'aumento dei test fatti rispetto a un mesetto fa, siamo un po' meno lontani dal conoscere il numero reale dei contagi. Idea mia: un aumento della circolazione c'è stato, ma non di 4-5-6 volte come emerge dalla lettura nuda e cruda del numero dei contagi.
Detto questo, come sempre io non do particolare importanza a dichiarazioni, positive o negative, che riguardano realtà circoscritte. Come detto da altri, al momento la situazione non sembra emergenziale. Vedremo nei prossimi mesi.
L'unica cosa certa è che entro aprile-maggio, tra vaccinati e guariti(e morti), avremo raggiunto la soglia di persone teoricamente protette che per la maggior parte delle malattie infettive presenti in Occidente viene considerata come soglia di sicurezza per non avere situazioni epidemiche preoccupanti: se ci troveremo in una situazione emergenziale o quasi, saremmo di fronte a un qualcosa di mai visto nella Storia dell'Umanità e tutte le questioni su cui l'opinione pubblica si "scanna" oggi saranno l'ultimo dei nostri problemi.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema qual è? Che continuiamo a fare estorsione con metodo mafioso alle persone per farle andare a lavorare.
> 
> Una volta si diceva: “Ha detto Nuccio che se vuoi lavorare devi pagare!”
> Oggi si dice: “Ha detto Brunetta che se vuoi lavorare devi avere il Green Pass rafforzato!”



Adesso lo scrivo per l' ennesima volta, visto che l' ha ammesso perfino il toy boy Macron scatendando polemiche, quindi posso scriverlo di nuovo ora che ci sono conferme:

Green pass caxxi e maxxi, non vanno nemmeno guardati come sono strutturati, a cosa.servono, come quando e perché 

Sono solo ROTTURE DI PALLE per forzare la vaccinazione.

Non hanno una valenza specifica o chissà che altro, sono solo un metodo soft per obbligarti a vaccinarti.

Vogliono sfinirti finché non ti vaccinerai.

E ha funzionato.

Ma non abbastanza, infatti gli over 50 li obbligheranno.
Gli under 50 continueranno a forzali con green pass e robe simili


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mah, veramente è una affermazione di un virologo italiano.



Burioni non è la scienza, quello che dice non mi interessa, è uno youtuber/social media influencer o quello che vuoi. Ti sto solo dicendo che paragonare il Sud Africa all'Italia è una roba senza senso, visto che sono due paesi all'opposto nella scala demografica, uno dei paesi più giovani al mondo e uno dei paesi più vecchi al mondo. E visto che il Covid uccide quasi totalmente tra gli over 65, il confronto non ha alcun senso


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ah ok quindi stai veramente paragonando il Sud Africa, un paese dove metà della popolazione ha meno di 25 anni e gli over 65 sono tipo il 7% della popolazione con l'Italia, il paese più "anziano" al mondo con il Giappone? OK


Senza considerare che in Sudafrica adesso è "Agosto"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma perché invece di polemizzare con me non commentate la notizia, soprattutto la parte dove si da evidenza che la situazione ospedali è resa critica dai non vaccinati.. Ma tanto ogni cosa che non vi fa comodo la trasformate sempre in propaganda del governo.. Discutere su queste basi non ha senso.
> Chiudo qua


Notizia cui ripeto non credo perché i media deformano le informazioni e non servono lauree per capirlo... Basta vedere come hanno strumentalizzato i dati sull'aumento di contagi, indotti semplicemente dall'aumento di tamponi. Ho commentato il tuo post perché non ha senso prendersela sempre con i non vaccinati, cosa che è diventata stucchevole. È un 10% scarso della popolazione, forse pure meno.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Adesso lo scrivo per l' ennesima volta, visto che l' ha ammesso perfino Macron scatendando polemiche, quindi posso scriverlo di nuovo ora che ci sono conferme:
> 
> Green pass caxxi e maxxi, non vanno nemmeno guardati come sono strutturati, a cosa.servono, come quando e perché
> 
> ...


Quindi mi stai dicendo che per imporre un trattamento obbligatorio senza obbligo (e quindi senza assunzione di responsabilità) di legge è normale ricorrere all’estorsione?

Perché non mettere direttamente l’obbligo se l’obbiettivo fosse stato quello? Sarebbe stato più facile, no?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Serve ad avere una risposta immunitaria efficace in caso di contagio perchè il tuo corpo con il vaccino sviluppa anticorpi che combattono il virus e ne affievoliscono gli effetti dannosi... non è vero che evita il contagio e parimenti non è vero che non serve a niente.


Vero. Il problema è che che fino all’altro ieri c’era tanta gente convinta che il vaccino ti rendesse quasi immune dai..sbugiardati tutti dalla realtà


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che per imporre un trattamento obbligatorio senza obbligo (e quindi senza assunzione di responsabilità) di legge è normale ricorrere all’estorsione?
> 
> Perché non mettere direttamente l’obbligo se l’obbiettivo fosse stato quello? Sarebbe stato più facile, no?



Io non sto giudicando.

Ti sto solo dicendo cosa è .

E lo dicevo prima della gaffe del toy boy francese.

Nel giusto o sbagliato, sul green pass non mi sono mai espresso.
Cosi come non so nemmeno cosa dire sull' obbligatorietà, non mi piace molto nemmeno quella.

Nel mio mondo ideale, dopo la riluttanza iniziale ed essersi fatti un'idea, bisogna capire e poi vaccinarsi e amen.
Non dovremmo nemmeno averle cosi tante persone non vaccinate, non riesco.nemmeno a concepire come sia possibile


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non sto giudicando.
> 
> Ti sto solo dicendo cosa è .
> 
> ...


Perché andava fatta un’informazione corretta e trasparente.
Se tu governo dici una cosa e domani ti contraddici da solo, è anche normale che la gente perde fiducia.
Non parlo di me in questo caso, ma del resto della popolazione. Anche di quelli che sono stati forzati a fare il vaccino per dare il pane ai propri figli.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutte le giustissime campagna per la vaccinazione, a mio avviso occorrerebbe anche rivedere i calendari di tutte le nostre attività. Se la scuola è un problema nulla vieta. Di togliere un mese dalle vacanze estive e metterlo in quelle natalizie e così anche per tante altre attività (banalmente la serie A).
> Mi pare scontato dire che i vaccini non hanno risolto il problema del contagio, occorre quindi pensare ad altri interventi che modifichino la nostra vita per rendere il virus meno pericolo.
> Quel che però risulta altrettanto chiaro è che il tipico atteggiamento no vax, non far nulla di nulla e puntare il dito contro “la scienzahh”, non porterà mai e poi mai a nulla di buono


Nemmeno stravolgere la propria vita per un raffreddore porterà a nulla di buono…


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: siamo di nuovo in super emergenza da Covid. (Nonostante il 90% della popolazione sia vaccinata o guarita) gli ospedali sono sotto assedio. In un mese raddoppiati i posti letto dei pazienti Covid. A Palermo gli ammalati vengono ricoverati in tenda. Ingorgo delle ambulanze. E non è finita. I medici annunciano che tra un paio di settimane potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno:"Temiamo un'ondata di ricoveri, non fateci scegliere chi curare e chi no. I casi gravi riguardano prevalentemente i non vaccinati. Ci chiediamo
> cosa succederà adesso, con questo grande aumento dei casi. L’afflusso nelle nostre strutture è spostato di 10-15 giorni rispetto ai contagi. Sap- piano che Omicron è meno patogena, ma non sappiamo quanto nella nostra realtà. Il futuro è incerto, siamo molto preoccupati ma pronti".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le solite scuole, i presidi chiedono a gran voce la DAD, in quanto è troppo rischioso tornare in presenza.


Ospedali sotto assedio per colpa di Fusaro e della casalinga di Voghera o per colpa di vaccini che sono bucati come una groviera? Continuiamo pure a cercare un capro espiatorio e a alimentare questo sistema del terrore, sono stanco di rinunciare alla mia vita per paura di un mal di gola (perché questo è, attualmente).


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che abbiano toppato è fuori discussione. Ma se in terapia intensiva ci sono solo i no vax c'è poco da discutere.



I decessi dicono altro. Può darsi che lascino morire i vaccinati per fare spazio ai no vax. I vaccinati sono poveri diavoli, per essere un no vax e parlo soprattutto dei no vax storici (a dei comuni mortali che non mandano i figli a scuola per farli studiare a casa normalmente i servizi sociali tolgono i figli) devi avere parecchi appoggi.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Burioni non è la scienza, quello che dice non mi interessa, è uno youtuber/social media influencer o quello che vuoi.* Ti sto solo dicendo che paragonare il Sud Africa all'Italia è una roba senza senso, visto che sono due paesi all'opposto nella scala demografica, uno dei paesi più giovani al mondo e uno dei paesi più vecchi al mondo. E visto che il Covid uccide quasi totalmente tra gli over 65, il confronto non ha alcun senso


Ma interessa al resto della popolazione italiana che, storicamente, forma le sue idee, politiche e non, sulla base di ciò che sente e vede in televisione.

Il che porta a valutazioni errate, che portano al non mutare della situazione della malattia, che induce sfiducia nella narrazione “scientifica”.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ospedali sotto assedio per colpa di Fusaro e della casalinga di Voghera o per colpa di vaccini che sono bucati come una groviera? Continuiamo pure a cercare un capro espiatorio e a alimentare questo sistema del terrore, sono stanco di rinunciare alla mia vita per paura di un mal di gola (perché questo è, attualmente).



Ospedali sotto assedio perché la gente è ritardata. La Omicron ti causa u raffreddore, ma ormai la gente si è fatta fare il lavaggio del cervello, quindi appena sa di averla, si inventa malori assurdi e corre in ospedale. 

Terrorismo, solo terrorismo ingiustificato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Notizia cui ripeto non credo perché i media deformano le informazioni e non servono lauree per capirlo... Basta vedere come hanno strumentalizzato i dati sull'aumento di contagi, indotti semplicemente dall'aumento di tamponi. Ho commentato il tuo post perché non ha senso prendersela sempre con i non vaccinati, cosa che è diventata stucchevole. È un 10% scarso della popolazione, forse pure meno.


Lo ripeto, quel 10% di persone nella mia zona ha causato la chiusura di un ospedale che asserve comuni per un totale di circa 80mila persone.. Alla faccia del fatto che non creano disagi agli altri.. Ci sono persone a cui toccherà andare a partorire a 60km da casa, interventi e visite spostati o annullati.. Se non sono disagi questi.. 
Dico colpa loro perché l'ospedale è intasato a causa dei non vaccinati, soprattutto le ti dove 16 pazienti su 18 sono non vaccinati..


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> (a dei comuni mortali che non mandano i figli a scuola per farli studiare a casa normalmente i servizi sociali tolgono i figli)


Ma che stai dicendo       uno è libero di fare come gli pare non ti prendono i figli se vuoi fare homeschooling


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero. Il problema è che che fino all’altro ieri c’era tanta gente convinta che il vaccino ti rendesse quasi immune dai..sbugiardati tutti dalla realtà


Perdonami ma se qualcuno era convinto che rendesse immune da contagio o è stato su Marte nell'ultimo anno oppure aveva un Q.I. di un comodino perchè lo hanno ripetuto allo sfinimento che non è così tanto è vero che le misure di sicurezza raccomandate come mascherine e distanziamento lo sono sempre state per tutti senza eccezioni tra vaccinati e non.


----------



## Walker (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cosa significa "siero sperimentale"? Sai cos'è un siero in immunologia?


Lascia perdere, è da parecchio si tenta di spiegarlo. Non c'è niente da fare.
Ormai il loop cerebrale del "siero sperimentale" è diventato un mantra eterno.
Che sia un emoderivato o meno poco importa, se uno vuole a tutti i costi scambiar pan per polenta non c'è partita.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ospedali sotto assedio per colpa di Fusaro e della casalinga di Voghera o per colpa di vaccini che sono bucati come una groviera? Continuiamo pure a cercare un capro espiatorio e a alimentare questo sistema del terrore, sono stanco di rinunciare alla mia vita per paura di un mal di gola (perché questo è, attualmente).


Se nell’articolo c’è scritto che la maggior parte dei ricoveri sono dovuti ai no vax, si la colpa è di quelli che dici tu (poi lo so, sono tutte bugie quelle che dicono e i no vax ci salveranno)


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per risolverla farei qualche taglio alla sanità, mica serve investirci eh.


 oppure investire in delle postazione di TI a rotelle, visto il successo nel contrastare il virus dei banchi


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ospedali sotto assedio perché la gente è ritardata. La Omicron ti causa u raffreddore, ma ormai la gente si è fatta fare il lavaggio del cervello, quindi appena sa di averla, si inventa malori assurdi e corre in ospedale.
> 
> Terrorismo, solo terrorismo ingiustificato.


La gente va all’ospedale perché ha la saturazione sotto il 90%, non per il mal di gola.. e in Italia è ancora predominate Delta, per cui, attualmente, smettetela con la storiella de mal di gola


----------



## Devil man (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se qualcuno era convinto che rendesse immune da contagio o è stato su Marte nell'ultimo anno oppure aveva un Q.I. di un comodino perchè lo hanno ripetuto allo sfinimento che non è così tanto è vero che le misure di sicurezza raccomandate come mascherine e distanziamento lo sono sempre state per tutti senza eccezioni tra vaccinati e non.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Notizia cui ripeto non credo perché i media deformano le informazioni e non servono lauree per capirlo... Basta vedere come hanno strumentalizzato i dati sull'aumento di contagi, indotti semplicemente dall'aumento di tamponi. Ho commentato il tuo post perché non ha senso prendersela sempre con i non vaccinati, cosa che è diventata stucchevole. È un 10% scarso della popolazione, forse pure meno.


Va bè però così è inutile provare a parlare di qualsiasi cosa, se ogni volta che i numeri smentiscono una tesi si dice che qualcuno se li è inventati viene a mancare una base oggettiva su cui confrontarsi. Mi spiace che tu sia così sfiduciato anche se lo capisco, questa storia sta mettendo alla prova un pò tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto, quel 10% di persone nella mia zona ha causato la chiusura di un ospedale che asserve comuni per un totale di circa 80mila persone.. Alla faccia del fatto che non creano disagi agli altri.. Ci sono persone a cui toccherà andare a partorire a 60km da casa, interventi e visite spostati o annullati.. Se non sono disagi questi..
> Dico colpa loro perché l'ospedale è intasato a causa dei non vaccinati, soprattutto le ti dove 16 pazienti su 18 sono non vaccinati..


L'ospedale è intasato perché in Italia il denaro delle tasse che paghiamo va a finire in altri ambiti. Io ho avuto mia madre anni fa ricoverata in hospice per glioblastoma, tenevano i termosifoni spenti fino alle 18 e dovevo portarle la stufa da casa a dicembre. Se i soldi vengono dirottati nei vitalizi e nella pubblica amministrazione, per dare da mangiare a fannulloni pagati profumatamente per fare fotocopie, non ha senso prendersela con un 10%.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La gente va all’ospedale perché ha la saturazione sotto il 90%, non per il mal di gola.. e in Italia è ancora predominate Delta, per cui, attualmente, smettetela con la storiella de mal di gola




Conoscendo la gente, secondo me sono tutti una sorta di effetto placebo al contrario. Appena sanno d'essere contagiati si fissano talmente tanto da farsi venire dei malori inesistenti 

Ma chi cavolo ha mai avuto paura del Covid se non gli anziani e qualche mezzo scemotto? Mi veniva da ridere anche nella sua versione più potente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>


Cos'è tieni lo storico dei post sul desktop?  Ti faccio notare che sono tutte considerazioni pre-omicron, che vi piaccia o meno le varianti esistono e cambiano le carte in tavola, se poi una pensa che siano un invenzione per mandare avanti il "giochino" amen.
P.S. Burioni ha un approccio alla discussione molto talebano e poco moderato, per quello che può valere non lo sopporto manco io però questo non cambia le cose di cui abbiamo parlato nelle precedenti nmila pagine di questo topic.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La gente va all’ospedale perché ha la saturazione sotto il 90%, non per il mal di gola.. e in Italia è ancora predominate Delta, per cui, attualmente, smettetela con la storiella de mal di gola



Non proprio.
Ti posso dire che nella mia città,con tamponi esauriti in quasi tutte le farmacie ,le persone si sono riversate al PS lamentando dolori "inesistenti" (o comunque non preoccupanti come mal di testa o mal di pancia).

Questo per avere un tampone sicuro...e gratuito.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Conoscendo la gente, secondo me sono tutti una sorta di effetto placebo al contrario. Appena sanno d'essere contagiati si fissano talmente tanto da farsi venire dei malori inesistenti
> 
> Ma chi cavolo ha mai avuto paura del Covid se non gli anziani e qualche mezzo scemotto? Mi veniva da ridere anche nella sua versione più potente.


Io l’ho fatto, quando non c’erano i vaccini, ed è stata una normale influenza. Però conosco gente, anche della mia età, a cui è scesa la saturazione per qualche giorno e non riusciva a stare in piedi. In sintomi sono soggettivi


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cos'è tieni lo storico dei post sul desktop?  Ti faccio notare che sono tutte considerazioni pre-omicron, che vi piaccia o meno le varianti esistono e cambiano le carte in tavola, se poi una pensa che siano un invenzione per mandare avanti il "giochino" amen.
> P.S. Burioni ha un approccio alla discussione molto talebano e poco moderato, per quello che può valere non lo sopporto manco io però questo non cambia le cose di cui abbiamo parlato nelle precedenti nmila pagine di questo topic.



Perfetto.

A me spaventa chi si lamenta del fatto che ci sono state incogruenze dagli scienziati durante la pandemia.

Significa che di "argomenti scientifici" prima della pandemia non ne aveva mai nemmeno letto di striscio.

Altrimenti saprebbero che nel 2022 si discute ancora se una fetta di prosciutto sia potenzialmente cancerogena o no.

Tanto per fare un esempio sciocco, ma realissimo.

Quindi figuriamoci su un virus nuovo, con vaccini quasi "nuovi', con cure "nuove"


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Al 5 gennaio, non riesco a trovare i numeri di ieri, abbiamo:
> 
> 81,6% con una dose
> 75,3% con ciclo completo
> ...


Considerando gli over 12, l'86% della popolazione é vaccinata. Considerando ANCHE i guariti (dunque muniti di GP e perfettamente in salute per il governo), arriviamo al 89.22% ... Ma é un dato fine a se stesso, perché non é 100% over50 e 0% under. Le TI le saturano i vecchi, gli obesi, i cardiopatici ed i novax di QUESTE categorie (non gli altri). Da due anni e mezzo non si fa alcuna distinzione per fascia di età, sono stufo..


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ci sono i parenti che mandano per niente.
Ci sono moltissime case di riposo che non hanno l'infermiere notturno, se una persona ha 38 di febbre gli oss non possono dare farmaci (nemmeno tachipirina), chiamano la guardia medica che spesso manda in pronto soccorso.
Buona parte dei morti sono rimpallati tra domicilio/casa riposo e pronto soccorso e non riescono mai a ricoverarli in reparto perché gli spazi sono esauriti, spesso da gente inutile come Cassano.


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>


Penso che solo un demente non si renda conto che certi soggetti non hanno un parere "indipendente"


----------



## Hellscream (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dicevano gli "SCENZIATI" :"Con una dose di vaccino ne saremo fuori. Il vaccino fa miracoli".
> 
> Aeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


Domanda senza polemica:

Secondo te, la soluzione a questo problema, qual è? Come ci si dovrebbe comportare in generale?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma interessa al resto della popolazione italiana che, storicamente, forma le sue idee, politiche e non, sulla base di ciò che sente e vede in televisione.
> 
> Il che porta a valutazioni errate, che portano al non mutare della situazione della malattia, che induce sfiducia nella narrazione “scientifica”.



ma ancora, non c'entra assolutamente NULLA con il discorso che facevamo. Ma niente, lasciamo stare


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Domanda senza polemica:
> 
> Secondo te, la soluzione a questo problema, qual è? Come ci si dovrebbe comportare in generale?


Vaccino """""""consigliato"""""""" agli over 50. Non fate i finti tonti. Paradossalmente se l'età media mondiale fosse quella del Rinascimento, non ci sarebbe una pandemia. E per favore non tirate fuori la favola dei 30enni intubati...sono una misera percentuale, come chi ha reazioni al vaccino  la soluzione é proteggere chi rischia di morire, niente di impossibile da immaginare e attuare... E per tutti gli altri immunità di gregge, che, per quanto se ne dica, funziona alla grande (anche se danno TUTTO il merito ai vaccini).


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2022)

I numeri, anche mal letti, dicono che i vaccini hanno permesso alla pandemia di estendersi e di avere nuovo vigore durante la classica stagione invernale (nonostante secondo molti un virus e una campagna vaccinale presa da lontano avrebbe dovuto evitare i terribili drammi attuali, di tutti questi terribili contagiati che ci sono sempre stati), non hanno evitato le infezioni come semidicevano i bugiardoni, nemmeno al 90%, non hanno attenuato nulla, non hanno tolto dai pericoli i vaccinati oltre ai 75 anni e non hanno garantito maggiore protezione alle persone sotto i 60 anni (protezione che si ha in base alla propria condizione fisica, come è sempre stato, sei obeso forse crepi, sei cardiopatico forse crepi).
Ora, non dico si debba avere una laurea per capirlo, ma a casa mia se tu vuoi vaccinare tutta la popolazione (anche chi rischia poco o nulla) e poi quella fetta della popolazione (70-80-90% quello che volete voi) sicura di poter andare in giro o di poter fare il calco che gli pareva ha cominciato ad infettarsi e ad infettare innescando a sua volta una nuova variante che, toh, prende per la maggior parte i vaccinati, beh, è facile trarre una semplice conclusione su chi abbia davvero mantenuto in vita il virus con la scusa della salvezza preventiva dal raffreddore che è rimasto raffreddore.
Poi vi invito a pensare, ma che ne sapete voi che una volta presa l'influenza non avreste avuto lo stesso un raffreddore? come è sempre stato? perché da questo punto di vista qui, se hanno deciso di contare pure i raffreddori spacciandoli per semplici influenzine attenutate dal grande vaccino allora ciaone, bisogna finire di scrivere, è semplicemente finito tutto, è solo show, un reality show mondiale.
Ogni anno la gente moriva di influenza, ogni anno, chi si beccava il raffreddore non aveva il timore di avere la FORMA GRAVISSIMA, andava anche a lavorare, a scuola, sempre stato così, ovvio che in un largo giro di interessi si possa ciucciare tanto da qui, a livello politico, socioeconomico, sociale, istituzionale, filantropico, perché lo strumento è attivo, il virus è attivo, invisibile, si trasmette e ritorna, capite? è perfetto, perché da che mondo e mondo si crea lo strumento o si utilizza ciò che già c'è, benissimo, ogni anno c'è l'influenza? ogni anno i governi tagliano o hanno tagliato delle risorse destinate alla sanità? benissimo, in caso di pandemia il mondo sarebbe stato semplicemente ostaggio del vaccino, della politica, della finanza e di tutto ciò che vi ingarbuglia la vita adesso, sarebbe stato ostaggio della scienza che non è mai buona, anzi, è spietata, perché se si fosse deciso di mettere fine all'epidemia di tumori da fumo, da sigarette, avrebbero dovuto creare una pandemia passiva, quindi avrebbero dovuto togliere dal mercato lo strumento, le sigarette, creare il vaccino antitumore e avere a cuore la vita dei poveri fumatori che fumando fanno un danno pure a chi gli sta attorno, all'AMBIENTE signori, mica caxxi, e con questo progresso green avrebbe avuto un senso ma, una pandemia passiva e non lucrativa non avrebbe mai avuto un senso, girano miliardi con quel business, bastano 2 figurine sulle siga e via, nessuno ha a cuore la salute delle persone, si ha cuore la morte delle persone, la malattia, la finta prevenzione, la morte dei vecchi che pesano sul sistema, l'istituzionalizzazione delle attività, per indirizzare, come le persone, utilizzando MAGARI le stesse attività per tenere in ostaggio i lavoratori, i nemici, chi non si allinea al finto perbenismo.
E allora bisogna fargli i complimenti e fateglieli anche voi, perché hanno innescato la pandemia migliore e hanno tagliato i fondi all'inutile sanità giusto in tempo, si sapeva che i tempi erano maturi, si sapeva che ogni anno c'era mezza Italia a letto, ma con l'uscita del virus naturalnaturale in provetta si è cercato di farsi 2 annetti di ristrutturazione sociale ed economica per arrivare a quello che vediamo oggi, cioè la fine della vita preservata dalla costituzione stessa e discriminante per salvare la morte delle persone e del libero arbritrio (idiocracy world), perché quando dicono che vogliono evitare le ospedalizzazioni mentono perché loro invece vogliono avere sempre dei morti, specialmente vecchi, per tenere sotto scacco il sistema, i giovani, i condizionati, gli impauriti, gli asini, gli analfabeti funzionali (e in ITA ce ne sono tanti tanti).


----------



## Hellscream (7 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vaccino """""""consigliato"""""""" agli over 50. Non fate i finti tonti. Paradossalmente se l'età media mondiale fosse quella del Rinascimento, non ci sarebbe una pandemia. E per favore non tirate fuori la favola dei 30enni intubati...sono una misera percentuale, come chi ha reazioni al vaccino  la soluzione é proteggere chi rischia di morire, niente di impossibile da immaginare e attuare... E per tutti gli altri immunità di gregge, che, per quanto se ne dica, funziona alla grande (anche se danno TUTTO il merito ai vaccini).


Scusami, ma non capisco. Io ho fatto solo una domanda, non ho tirato fuori niente.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se qualcuno era convinto che rendesse immune da contagio o è stato su Marte nell'ultimo anno oppure aveva un Q.I. di un comodino perchè lo hanno ripetuto allo sfinimento che non è così tanto è vero che le misure di sicurezza raccomandate come mascherine e distanziamento lo sono sempre state per tutti senza eccezioni tra vaccinati e non.


Ma li hai letti i commenti qui?
Ancora fino a qualche giorno fa c’era chi pensava che “il vaccinato si contagia meno, fa contagiare meno” ecc 
E lo diceva anche la scihenzahh fino ad un certo punto


----------



## Dexter (7 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma non capisco. Io ho fatto solo una domanda, non ho tirato fuori niente.


Hai ragione scusami, mi riferivo ad altre eventuali risposte


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma se qualcuno era convinto che rendesse immune da contagio o è stato su Marte nell'ultimo anno oppure aveva un Q.I. di un comodino perchè lo hanno ripetuto allo sfinimento che non è così tanto è vero che le misure di sicurezza raccomandate come mascherine e distanziamento lo sono sempre state per tutti senza eccezioni tra vaccinati e non.



Prima di Omicron era dimostrato che chi era vaccinato contagia meno, invece che contagiare per 5 giorni magari contagiava solo per 3 giorni.

Poca roba, ma contagia meno.

Dimostrato, e chi dice il contrario cosi sulle sensazioni, non meritava nemmeno risposta, mai abbassarsi a chi inventa.

Nella vita reale li metto nel gruppo "poco affidabili", senza cattiveria, ma a cui mai affiderei questioni importanti


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma li hai letti i commenti qui?
> Ancora fino a qualche giorno fa c’era chi pensava che “il vaccinato si contagia meno, fa contagiare meno” ecc
> E lo diceva anche la scihenzahh fino ad un certo punto


Con tutto il rispetto ma questo bellissimo forum non può essere il termometro di una nazione.


----------



## enigmistic02 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I numeri, anche mal letti, dicono che i vaccini hanno permesso alla pandemia di estendersi e di avere nuovo vigore durante la classica stagione invernale (nonostante secondo molti un virus e una campagna vaccinale presa da lontano avrebbe dovuto evitare i terribili drammi attuali, di tutti questi terribili contagiati che ci sono sempre stati), non hanno evitato le infezioni come semidicevano i bugiardoni, nemmeno al 90%, non hanno attenuato nulla, non hanno tolto dai pericoli i vaccinati oltre ai 75 anni e non hanno garantito maggiore protezione alle persone sotto i 60 anni (protezione che si ha in base alla propria condizione fisica, come è sempre stato, sei obeso forse crepi, sei cardiopatico forse crepi).
> Ora, non dico si debba avere una laurea per capirlo, ma a casa mia se tu vuoi vaccinare tutta la popolazione (anche chi rischia poco o nulla) e poi quella fetta della popolazione (70-80-90% quello che volete voi) sicura di poter andare in giro o di poter fare il calco che gli pareva ha cominciato ad infettarsi e ad infettare innescando a sua volta una nuova variante che, toh, prende per la maggior parte i vaccinati, beh, è facile trarre una semplice conclusione su chi abbia davvero mantenuto in vita il virus con la scusa della salvezza preventiva dal raffreddore che è rimasto raffreddore.
> Poi vi invito a pensare, ma che ne sapete voi che una volta presa l'influenza non avreste avuto lo stesso un raffreddore? come è sempre stato? perché da questo punto di vista qui, se hanno deciso di contare pure i raffreddori spacciandoli per semplici influenzine attenutate dal grande vaccino allora ciaone, bisogna finire di scrivere, è semplicemente finito tutto, è solo show, un reality show mondiale.
> Ogni anno la gente moriva di influenza, ogni anno, chi si beccava il raffreddore non aveva il timore di avere la FORMA GRAVISSIMA, andava anche a lavorare, a scuola, sempre stato così, ovvio che in un largo giro di interessi si possa ciucciare tanto da qui, a livello politico, socioeconomico, sociale, istituzionale, filantropico, perché lo strumento è attivo, il virus è attivo, invisibile, si trasmette e ritorna, capite? è perfetto, perché da che mondo e mondo si crea lo strumento o si utilizza ciò che già c'è, benissimo, ogni anno c'è l'influenza? ogni anno i governi tagliano o hanno tagliato delle risorse destinate alla sanità? benissimo, in caso di pandemia il mondo sarebbe stato semplicemente ostaggio del vaccino, della politica, della finanza e di tutto ciò che vi ingarbuglia la vita adesso, sarebbe stato ostaggio della scienza che non è mai buona, anzi, è spietata, perché se si fosse deciso di mettere fine all'epidemia di tumori da fumo, da sigarette, avrebbero dovuto creare una pandemia passiva, quindi avrebbero dovuto togliere dal mercato lo strumento, le sigarette, creare il vaccino antitumore e avere a cuore la vita dei poveri fumatori che fumando fanno un danno pure a chi gli sta attorno, all'AMBIENTE signori, mica caxxi, e con questo progresso green avrebbe avuto un senso ma, una pandemia passiva e non lucrativa non avrebbe mai avuto un senso, girano miliardi con quel business, bastano 2 figurine sulle siga e via, nessuno ha a cuore la salute delle persone, si ha cuore la morte delle persone, la malattia, la finta prevenzione, la morte dei vecchi che pesano sul sistema, l'istituzionalizzazione delle attività, per indirizzare, come le persone, utilizzando MAGARI le stesse attività per tenere in ostaggio i lavoratori, i nemici, chi non si allinea al finto perbenismo.
> E allora bisogna fargli i complimenti e fateglieli anche voi, perché hanno innescato la pandemia migliore e hanno tagliato i fondi all'inutile sanità giusto in tempo, si sapeva che i tempi erano maturi, si sapeva che ogni anno c'era mezza Italia a letto, ma con l'uscita del virus naturalnaturale in provetta si è cercato di farsi 2 annetti di ristrutturazione sociale ed economica per arrivare a quello che vediamo oggi, cioè la fine della vita preservata dalla costituzione stessa e discriminante per salvare la morte delle persone e del libero arbritrio (idiocracy world), perché quando dicono che vogliono evitare le ospedalizzazioni mentono perché loro invece vogliono avere sempre dei morti, specialmente vecchi, per tenere sotto scacco il sistema, i giovani, i condizionati, gli impauriti, gli asini, gli analfabeti funzionali (e in ITA ce ne sono tanti tanti).


E' sempre un gran piacere leggere i tuoi interventi. COndivido tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'ospedale è intasato perché in Italia il denaro delle tasse che paghiamo va a finire in altri ambiti. Io ho avuto mia madre anni fa ricoverata in hospice per glioblastoma, tenevano i termosifoni spenti fino alle 18 e dovevo portarle la stufa da casa a dicembre. Se i soldi vengono dirottati nei vitalizi e nella pubblica amministrazione, per dare da mangiare a fannulloni pagati profumatamente per fare fotocopie, non ha senso prendersela con un 10%.


Questo è un altro discorso che c'entra nulla.. Premesso che non è che si può tirare su un ospedale in qualche mese, ma non è un motivo in più x non intasare i già pochi ospedali che ci sono, no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque sono andato sul sito del governo, visto che ognuno spara le percentuali che vuole, questi sono i dati ufficiali dei vaccini e degli immunizzati, li screen li ho fatti io e non gli ho presi da altri. Tra immunizzati, prima dose e doppia dose si arriva al 90% Considerazione personale, gli immunizzati naturali probabilmente sono di più, ma qui in base alle proprie convinzioni ognuno penserà quello che vuole.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Terza dose siamo già al 70% nel giro di pochissimo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Vaccino ai bimbi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Fondamentalmente ce la si sta prendendo con i milioni di bambini sotto i 12 anni ...


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Penso che solo un demente non si renda conto che certi soggetti non hanno un parere "indipendente"


Grande post da stampare in fronte ai moderni giacobini


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma li hai letti i commenti qui?
> Ancora fino a qualche giorno fa c’era chi pensava che “il vaccinato si contagia meno, fa contagiare meno” ecc
> E lo diceva anche la scihenzahh fino ad un certo punto


Ma bastassero i commenti di parte, lo disse pure draghi, "Il supergp darà la certezza ai cittadini di entrare in luoghi senza rischio di contagio". 
Ovviamente ci sarà chi dice che le menzogne servono per incentivare il vaccino, che il fine giustifica i mezzi, che in guerra vince chi esegue gli ordini e scemenze naziste simili.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma bastassero i commenti di parte, lo disse pure draghi, "Il supergp darà la certezza ai cittadini di entrare in luoghi senza rischio di contagio".
> Ovviamente ci sarà chi dice che le menzogne servono per incentivare il vaccino, che il fine giustifica i mezzi, che in guerra vince chi esegue gli ordini e scemenze naziste simili.


Se le dico io le menzogne mi indagano per falsa testimonianza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se le dico io le menzogne mi indagano per falsa testimonianza.


E col lavoro che fai ti rovinerebbero in ogni modo possibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E col lavoro che fai ti rovinerebbero in ogni modo possibile.


Lasciamo stare va.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Mariolino ha scritto:


> Guardate l’argomento è delicato. Io lavoro in ospedale in Veneto. Purtroppo l’avvento del freddo si sapeva avrebbe creato un incremento a prescindere! Ma x ora qui al nord est siamo lontani dai picchi passati. Tutti avete delle ragioni e dei torti.
> 1. Che ricoverati siano 50-50 è verosimile.
> 2. Ricoverati!!! Non in t.i. . Questa è menzogna!!!
> 3. In terapia intensiva ricoverati col buster sono 20/25% . E spessissimo over . Tra i non vacinati è più varia
> ...


Grazie per la tua testimonianza fuori dalla propaganda e dal terrorismo mediatico. 
la situazione non è certo quella che inventano i mass media a 360 gradi. Tutto fake.
Il vaccino aiuta, c’è poco da fare. È aiutato a sua volta dalla bella stagione ma il suo lo fa. Detto questo, si dovrebbe cominciare a capire che gli anziani compromessi, vanno in t.i. e muoiono pure col vaccino. Loro sono i deboli e le vittime di questa pandemia. Spiace ma è così


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto ma questo bellissimo forum non può essere il termometro di una nazione.


Invece lo è perché è un perfetto spaccato della società, come tutti gli altri sociali. C’è gente che abbocca a tutto da 2 anni e si erge a professori/soloni


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma bastassero i commenti di parte, lo disse pure draghi, "Il supergp darà la certezza ai cittadini di entrare in luoghi senza rischio di contagio".
> Ovviamente ci sarà chi dice che le menzogne servono per incentivare il vaccino, che il fine giustifica i mezzi, che in guerra vince chi esegue gli ordini e scemenze naziste simili.


Si si solite scemenze per giustificare l’operato dei porci in malafede in politica…solita storia
Mentono e si sbugiardano da 2 anni ormai


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però perdonami Admin, inutile prendersela coi vaccini e col numero di dosi da fare quando si parla di ricoveri e i medici ti dicono che la maggioranza di chi intasa gli ospedali sono NON VACCAINATI...quelli sono ancora alla dose zero.. Eh ma la loro libertà è sacra.. Xo poi le ripercussioni ricadono su tutti..
> Sul fatto che invece i vaccini non evitino il contagio ormai è assodato, ma tutto sommato finché uno si ammala come me, con una influenza poco più forte, non ci sarebbero troppi problemi


Pensa che la maggioranza di chi si infettava prima del vaccino aveva gli stessi sintomi tuoi..almeno i sani


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Grazie per la tua testimonianza fuori dalla propaganda e dal terrorismo mediatico.
> la situazione non è certo quella che inventano i mass media a 360 gradi. Tutto fake.
> Il vaccino aiuta, c’è poco da fare. È aiutato a sua volta dalla bella stagione ma il suo lo fa. Detto questo, si dovrebbe cominciare a capire che gli anziani compromessi, vanno in t.i. e muoiono pure col vaccino. Loro sono i deboli e le vittime di questa pandemia. Spiace ma è così


Edo ,vuoi vedere che se 'salta' la diagnosi precoce si muore?
E vuoi vedere che se fai slittare le cure ai soggetti compromessi si muore pure?
In quel caso abbiamo morti di, a, da , in, con, su, per, tra, fra - covid?
Preposizioni semplici della malafede.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma basta co sti dati campati x aria, c'è una differenza immane tra essere immuni e cmq non sviluppare sintomi gravi.. Ok ci sta che all'inizio avessero "venduto" i vaccini come protezione totale, purtroppo contro l'ultima variante si sono rivelati molto meno efficaci come scudo ma rimangono essenziali x evitare i sintomi gravi.. E questo lo dicono tutti..
> Ah e sfatiamo anche un altro mito, cioè quello che "scelta mia, se mi ammalo sono affari miai" ebbene giusto qui nella mia zona grazie ai ricoveri (80% non vaccinati di cui 16 su 18 in TI) hanno di nuovo chiuso, o meglio trasformato in covid hospital, l'unico ospedale che serve una comunità di circa 80mila persone che oggi quindi grazie ai non vaccinati si ritrova senza ospedale anche x interventi di routine, parti, o visite specialistiche... Ma figurati se qualche no vax si mette la mano sulla coscienza e ci pensa..


No mi spiace non ci sta. Come sempre hanno mistificato la realtà e questo ha portato ad evidenti problemi. E ora il numero dei contagi per il quale vi stracciate le vesti, è dovuto al fatto che è stato fatto credere a noi vaccinati non avremmo contagiato nessuno e non ci saremmo contagiati. Balle, sempre balle, troppe!
E questo al di là della questione se il vaccino funzioni o meno


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma bastassero i commenti di parte, lo disse pure draghi, "Il supergp darà la certezza ai cittadini di entrare in luoghi senza rischio di contagio".
> Ovviamente ci sarà chi dice che le menzogne servono per incentivare il vaccino, che il fine giustifica i mezzi, che in guerra vince chi esegue gli ordini e scemenze naziste simili.


Rimane il fatto che se tutti fossimo no vax, adesso saremmo in Lockdown, esattamente come lo scorso anno e due anni fa. Quindi è ovvio che dal loro punto di vista il fine giustifichi i mezzi


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La prima parte è facilmente spiegabile con la mutazione del virus e con l'aumento del campione statistico.. E in ogni caso siamo ancora fermi al fatto che col vaccino ti eviti quasi di certo ospedalizzazione e ti..
> 
> Sugli ospedali non so dove vuoi andare a parare, ci sono problemi di ricoveri in tutto il mondo mica solo da noi.. Ma poi non si capisce la logica, io ti metto a disposizione un vaccino per evitarti di finire in ospedale e invece tu preferiresti avere a disposizione un ospedale in più per poterti non vaccinare.. Davvero geniale


La prima parte è spiegabile che sto vaccino non ha mai immunizzato nessuno andiamo…e dai.
Non sapevano una cippa e speravano di aver azzeccato. Come i primi tempi della pandemia: asintomatico contagiano si, no, forse, vediamo, i giorni , le fasi lunari ma va


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Parliamo di circa 1000 contagi al giorno contro i 200.000 di oggi....


Ma perché sei davvero convinto che 2 anni fa ci fossero davvero 1000 contagi al giorno? A fronte di 7-10k tamponi? 
Dai raga torniamo sulla terra


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Quello che non comprendo è come esiste gente che si rende perfettamente conto (e accusa esplicitamente) circa l'operato dei delinquenti al governo praticamente a 360^, quando vengono fuori questioni tipo tasse, ingiustizie, corruzione, degrado ed elezioni.

Poi quando si va sulla pandemia, improvvisamente il governo diventa capace e serio, non fa propaganda e agisce in modo limpido e cristallino, come se fosse un argomento del tutto svincolato ed indipendente.

Purtroppo, per esempio, l'elezione del PDR e sperticamenti di certi partiti passano necessariamente da cose legate alla pandemia, tipo "Mattarella deve essere rieletto, è un altro vaccino contro il virus".

E' verosimile pensare che le cose siano un pochino, ma proprio un pochino, collegate?

Ecco, 'sta incoerenza non la comprendo nemmeno un po'.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.
> 
> Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.


92 minuti di applausi.
Ma tanto è inutile perché non c’è peggior sordo di chi non vuole sentire


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso che c'entra nulla.. Premesso che non è che si può tirare su un ospedale in qualche mese, ma non è un motivo in più x non intasare i già pochi ospedali che ci sono, no?


Non si possono dare neanche 60 milioni di dosi basandosi su un atto di fede. La fede in Dio è una scelta, ma non preclude la propria salute. Oltretutto qui non parliamo di una o due dosi, ma di farmaci che dovranno essere assunti con continuità per chissà quanto tempo, senza aver terminato i trial clinici, senza fornire prescrizioni mediche (cosa che nel documento di approvazione in via condizionata di questi la commissione europea aveva posto come condizione: si legge chiaramente che il farmaco DEVE essere soggetto a prescrizione) e con scudo penale. E la gente deve essere obbligata ad assumere un farmaco senza che venga valutata da un medico la propria condizione personale, senza che nessuno si assuma responsabilità non solo penale ma neppure civile di questa somministrazione? Si fottessero, senza mezzi termini. Scienza non è farsi inoculare il farmaco, è un atto di fede che ti chiedono.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma ancora, non c'entra assolutamente NULLA con il discorso che facevamo. Ma niente, lasciamo stare


C’entra eccome in realtà, solo che come al solito si fa finta di non capire.
Tu vieni qui a dire che in Sudafrica le cose sono andate in una certa maniera perché ci sono pochi vecchi, io ti rispondo che un virologo ha detto che il covid è una patologia pediatrica, tu mi dici che non è credibile* e io ti rispondo che lo è per molta della popolazione italiana, che come tanta gente qui dentro scrive post convinta che sia così.
E tu mi dici che non c’entra.

Ok, come ti pare.

*e sarebbe bello a questo punto risponderti come la gente provax rispondeva a noi: “dove hai preso la laurea in medicina che ti dà la possibilità di arrogare Burioni come poco credibile? Università della Vita?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be scusa però mica si sta chiedendo un consenso su un tema politico, si parla di evidenza pratica.. Qua c'è gente che va dicendo che tra un po' il problema è chi si vaccina quando è palese che il problema delle ospedalizzazioni sono i non vaccinati, poi non concordo molto sulla scelta personale, come dicevo sopra nella mia zona, Veneto non Africa, hanno chiuso un ospedale grazie ai non vaccinati..
> Comunque lo dicevo anche ieri, la narrazione sui vaccini andrà avanti ancora perché finché serviranno i richiami non ci si può permettere davvero che la percentuale scenda troppo.. Già o sta terza dose dubito ripeteremo i 90%...se diamo credito alla narrazione sui vaccini inutili ci troviamo con neanche il 50% che fa la terza dose


Così otterrete sempre l’effetto contrario sempre


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però occhio che il dato delle ospedalizzazioni è sempre un 15 giorni in ritardo..


Guarda l’uk e gli altri paesi del mondo..guarda il
Sudafrica dove è nata la variante. 
sembra quasi ci speriate nel disastro…


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che la maggioranza di chi si infettava prima del vaccino aveva gli stessi sintomi tuoi..almeno i sani


Si ma è sempre un problema di proporzioni.. Finché alla fine si arrivano ad intasare gli ospedali cambia poco se la maggior parte non ha sintomi troppo gravi.. Già così si creano casini


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La prima parte è spiegabile che sto vaccino non ha mai immunizzato nessuno andiamo…e dai.
> Non sapevano una cippa e speravano di aver azzeccato. Come i primi tempi della pandemia: asintomatico contagiano si, no, forse, vediamo, i giorni , le fasi lunari ma va


Ti metti nelle mani della scienza e succede questo, non vieni lasciato stare eh, cioè molti pensavano di poterne uscire con 2 dosi e infatti sono stati presi per il culo perché poi con 'sto fake obbligo agli over 50 hanno fatto capire che chi è over 50 lo ha fatto perché persuaso ma non obbligato, persuaso prima e minacciato poi, sapendo dei rischi a cui andava incontro, effetti collaterali tenuti nascosti prima e che non si conoscono a mediolungo termine.
Dopo 2 anni la situazione sociale è peggiorata, il virus ha continuato a circolare e a mutare, infettando i vaccinati che si sono sentiti liberi, ma come si fa a non capire questo? i vaccinati sono serviti per portare a questa nuova ondata, un'ondata aspettata e tranquilla, i no vax invece sono serviti per andare oltre con le limitazioni, poi era logico che prima o poi si sarebbero giocati la carta dell'obblighino per fascia d'età che però esclude i pensionati ma prende dentro i lavoratori e disoccupati over 50 (da 50 a 67-69 praticamente).
Ditemi voi il senso di questo, se non è una presa per il culo, il green pass base per andare in posta, così sì che si ferma la pandemia, così sì che i vaccinati potranno contagiarsi tra di loro e continuare ad andare a fare dosi per rimanere immunizzati da un virus che contribuiscono a far circolare fino alla bella stagione perché tanto hanno il certificato/lasciapassare sociale, dal punto di vista del controllo sanitario qui siamo alla lectio magistralis, non puoi fare meglio di così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda l’uk e gli altri paesi del mondo..guarda il
> Sudafrica dove è nata la variante.
> sembra quasi ci speriate nel disastro…


Guardiamo l'uk va bene.. Ma lasciamo perdere il terzo mondo per favore.. 
Finché le ospedalizzazioni restano stabili va bene.. Speriamo sia così


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje. *IO SONO VACCINATO, *ma ancora un pò ragiono per mia fortuna. Il vaccino l'ho fatto per avere un pò di protezione in più nel caso in cui dovessi ammalarmi ma dal giorno 0 so benissimo che mi sono vaccinato per me e non per gli altri (come raccontava la narrazione che vi hanno dato in pasto per mesi) e so benissimo che il vaccino non mi dà comunque certezze assolute. Io il mio dovere l'ho fatto, ma per me. La storia delle terapie intensive poteva reggere, forse, fino al 50% della popolazione vaccinata. Ma siamo al 90%, santo Dio.
> 
> Poi, se volete il 100% dei consensi assoluti (pro vaccino), mi sa che dovete infilarvi dentro una macchina del tempo e tornare indietro di parecchi anni. Manco Assad riesce da essere rieletto col 100% dei voti assoluti. Sentire gente che pretende il consenso assoluto (100%) su determinate questioni mi fa paura.



Non conta admin.

Non serve essere vaccinati, conta l'ideologia che hai. Se sei critico è come se tu non fossi vaccinato, hai voglia, la pandemia è diventata ormai solo ed esclusivamente una guerra contro un virus mentale.

Direi che è una cosa assodata, da due anni a questa parte.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non sto giudicando.
> 
> Ti sto solo dicendo cosa è .
> 
> ...


Dillo a chi racconta bugie da 2 anni..
Viene tutto da li


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ospedali sotto assedio perché la gente è ritardata. La Omicron ti causa u raffreddore, ma ormai la gente si è fatta fare il lavaggio del cervello, quindi appena sa di averla, si inventa malori assurdi e corre in ospedale.
> 
> Terrorismo, solo terrorismo ingiustificato.


Quoto.
Ma ste cose mica le dicono in tv…


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Conoscendo la gente, secondo me sono tutti una sorta di effetto placebo al contrario. Appena sanno d'essere contagiati si fissano talmente tanto da farsi venire dei malori inesistenti
> 
> Ma chi cavolo ha mai avuto paura del Covid se non gli anziani e qualche mezzo scemotto? Mi veniva da ridere anche nella sua versione più potente.


Guarda che qui e non solo è pieno di chi ha paura del covid, almeno così dicono 
Oggi chiunque ha un saturimetro, addirittura lo vendevano anche in cartolibreria ahahahhaah
La gente ha perso la brocca


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cos'è tieni lo storico dei post sul desktop?  Ti faccio notare che sono tutte considerazioni pre-omicron, che vi piaccia o meno le varianti esistono e cambiano le carte in tavola, se poi una pensa che siano un invenzione per mandare avanti il "giochino" amen.
> P.S. Burioni ha un approccio alla discussione molto talebano e poco moderato, per quello che può valere non lo sopporto manco io però questo non cambia le cose di cui abbiamo parlato nelle precedenti nmila pagine di questo topic.


I vaccinati si contagiavano e contagiavano pure con delta dai 
Cerchiamo tutti di essere più onesti. Hanno solo detto baggianate


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non proprio.
> Ti posso dire che nella mia città,con tamponi esauriti in quasi tutte le farmacie ,le persone si sono riversate al PS lamentando dolori "inesistenti" (o comunque non preoccupanti come mal di testa o mal di pancia).
> 
> Questo per avere un tampone sicuro...e gratuito.


Lo ha fatto più volte pure un mio caro amico (lui 60
Anni)


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Prima di Omicron era dimostrato che chi era vaccinato contagia meno, invece che contagiare per 5 giorni magari contagiava solo per 3 giorni.
> 
> Poca roba, ma contagia meno.
> 
> ...


Ma dimostrato da cosa? Ma chi inventa?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo ,vuoi vedere che se 'salta' la diagnosi precoce si muore?
> E vuoi vedere che se fai slittare le cure ai soggetti compromessi si muore pure?
> In quel caso abbiamo morti di, a, da , in, con, su, per, tra, fra - covid?
> Preposizioni semplici della malafede.


Bang. Game set e match.
I super intelligentoni, la buona “gente affidabile “ ci arrivano?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma è sempre un problema di proporzioni.. Finché alla fine si arrivano ad intasare gli ospedali cambia poco se la maggior parte non ha sintomi troppo gravi.. Già così si creano casini


Gli ospedali si intasano perché c’è isteria collettiva. E comunque gli ospedali si riempiono sempre degli stessi soggetti: anziani pluri malati e persone fragili. Che poi dovrebbero essere le sole categorie a fare il vaccino e manco basta spesso


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo l'uk va bene.. Ma lasciamo perdere il terzo mondo per favore..
> Finché le ospedalizzazioni restano stabili va bene.. Speriamo sia così


Non lascio perdere proprio nulla. Non si può parlare solo di quello che vi fa comodo caro mio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2022)

@hakaishin, hai fatto 10 post in fila.

Usa il multiquote.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non conta admin.
> 
> Non serve essere vaccinati, conta l'ideologia che hai. Se sei critico è come se tu non fossi vaccinato, hai voglia, la pandemia è diventata ormai solo ed esclusivamente una guerra contro un virus mentale.
> 
> Direi che è una cosa assodata, da due anni a questa parte.


Beh ma qua abbiamo i soloni tuttologi che sono anche scienziati vuoi mettere?
Quelli che non ne azzeccano una e poi si mettono
Come tira il vento, proprio come i loro adorati virostars!


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> @hakaishin, hai fatto 10 post in fila.
> 
> Usa il multiquote.


Si
Scusami, da mobile mi viene difficile.
Scusami


----------



## gabri65 (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh ma qua abbiamo i soloni tuttologi che sono anche scienziati vuoi mettere?
> Quelli che non ne azzeccano una e poi si mettono
> Come tira il vento, proprio come i loro adorati virostars!





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si
> Scusami, da mobile mi viene difficile.
> Scusami



Vuoi fare tu il tuttologo e manco sai usare un cellulare.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vuoi fare tu il tuttologo e manco sai usare un cellulare.


Noi io sono uno di quelli non affidabili che inventano tutto. I tuttologi competenti sono altri 
No è che a me in questi giorni da mobile, il sito va male


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dicevano gli "SCENZIATI" :"Con una dose di vaccino ne saremo fuori. Il vaccino fa miracoli".
> 
> Aeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


Con il vaccinoh sei al sicuroh


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda che qui e non solo è pieno di chi ha paura del covid, almeno così dicono
> Oggi chiunque ha un saturimetro, addirittura lo vendevano anche in cartolibreria ahahahhaah
> La gente ha perso la brocca



Una persona sana di mente giovane e senza problemi di saluta che ha paura del Covid è una persona probabilmente complessata. 

Non metto in dubbio che ci siano e che siano pure tanti eh... Nel mio precedente messaggio mi son dimenticato di specificare che le persone normali non hanno paura del Covid


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Una persona sana di mente giovane e senza problemi di saluta che ha paura del Covid è una persona probabilmente complessata.
> 
> Non metto in dubbio che ci siano e che siano pure tanti eh... Nel mio precedente messaggio mi son dimenticato di specificare che le persone normali non hanno paura del Covid


Eh ma i 30ennih intubatih?2?2 
1 su 1 milione…


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma i 30ennih intubatih?2?2
> 1 su 1 milione…



Che poi a volerla dire tutta, con la mierda che si prendono certi trentenni tra bamba, alcool scadente, sigarette, panini scadenti del mc portati da deliveroo, il problema è sicuramente il Covid


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Peccato però che sebbene siano un decimo, le terapie intensive sono sature al 50:50, dove il restante 50 è fatto di persone che hanno il 90% (lo ripeto di nuovo: NOVANTA) di protezione ipotetica, contro lo 0% (ripeto anche qui: ZERO) di protezione di un novax.
> 
> Quindi stai dicendo sostanzialmente che chiunque, vaccinato o meno, in TI e nella bara ci finisce uguale, con le stesse probabilità. Lo capisci da solo, vero?


Ma no, così è sbagliato. 
Se alle olimpiadi ci vanno 5 islandesi e 5 americani, diresti che un cittadino americano ha uguale probabilità di andare alle olimpiadi di un islandese? È chiaro che no, perché guardi subito alle popolazioni di riferimento, quindi per un americano (il vaccinato) la probabilità di fare le olimpiadi (ti) è più bassa


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2022)

@Sam volevo quotare un post ma leggendo tutta la discussione ne ho trovati troppo da quotare...
Scusami, ma ogni volta che hai iniziato a fare ragionamenti sui NUMERI hai sbagliato completamente... E hai addirittura fatto conclusioni che sono l'opposto di quello che matematica e statistica dicono.
Rifai il ragionamento corretto senza volere a tutti i costi ottenere il risultato che speri e vedrai che le conclusioni sono proprio opposte a quelle che hai elencato.

Ci possiamo scannare su discorsi dove la fa da padrone la soggettività. Ma quando arriviamo ad argomenti oggettivi c'è solo da accettare la realtà dei numeri


----------



## Maurizio91 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio...se su 55 milioni di persone vaccinate oggi ne sono ricoverate 750 (a titolo esemplificativo) in T.I. e su 5 milioni di non vaccinati ne sono ricoverati in T.I. 750 secondo te la probabilità di finire in T.I. tra vaccinati o non è la stessa?


Questi sono gli errori di base che ti costringono a pensare e arrivare alla medesima conclusione: uno può anche mettersi ascoltare con la mente aperta, ma poi vengono fatti questi strafalcioni, e allora non è più possibile andare avanti. Come quando barbascura (un chimico su Youtube) andò alla riunione dei terrapiattisti. Li ha ascoltati ma poi la matematica morì.

E trovo ugualmente grave l'uso improprio della terminologia: per esempio usare la parola "siero" a caso. Già dai primi anni di scuola viene fatto capire che per padroneggiare un argomento, la base minima (e non sufficiente) è conoscere i termini di quel campo. Anche questo visto e rivisto alle riunioni no vax.

Un'altra cosa che mi fa pensare è leggere la classifica dei luoghi con più non vaccinati: Sicilia, Calabria, provincia di Bolzano, valle d Aosta. E in particolare, in Sicilia, la campagna vaccinale ha dato scarsi risultati nelle provincie di Agrigento e Messina. 
Insomma molti non vaccinati soprattutto nei paesini, magari dove la scolarizzazione media tende ad essere più bassa


----------



## Masanijey (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di immaginarlo, basta andare in Sudafrica per rendersi conto che Omicron è un raffreddore anche in un paese che non vaccina nemmeno le gazzelle e che ha tolto le restrizioni.



Beh, dal punto di vista sanitario direi che prendere il Sudafrica come benchmark è geniale. Purtroppo non siamo tutti illuminati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I vaccinati si contagiavano e contagiavano pure con delta dai
> Cerchiamo tutti di essere più onesti. Hanno solo detto baggianate


C'è una differenza abissale tra le due non si può generalizzare quando si parla di questi argomenti, vanno analizzati situazioni e dati specifici per ciascuna fase della pandemia, diversamente diventa una rissa da bar alla Cetto Laqualunque, a taluni soggetti manca giusto giusto il pulpito e il megafono...senzadubbiemente avranno ragione loro... io chiudo, quando pure la matematica viene messa in discussione inutile insistere.. forza Milan e spero stiate tutti bene!


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di immaginarlo, basta andare in Sudafrica per rendersi conto che Omicron è un raffreddore anche in un paese che non vaccina nemmeno le gazzelle e che ha tolto le restrizioni.


Il sudafrica però è un paese con età media giovanissima, sistemi sanitari ridicoli e capacità di tracciamento infime.
Non credo possiamo paragonarci a loro...


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non proprio.
> Ti posso dire che nella mia città,con tamponi esauriti in quasi tutte le farmacie ,le persone si sono riversate al PS lamentando dolori "inesistenti" (o comunque non preoccupanti come mal di testa o mal di pancia).
> 
> Questo per avere un tampone sicuro...e gratuito.


Andavano in farmacia col termometro e poi mentre il dottore si distraeva accendevano l'abatjour e glielo appoggiavano sopra.


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ma no, così è sbagliato.
> Se alle olimpiadi ci vanno 5 islandesi e 5 americani, diresti che un cittadino americano ha uguale probabilità di andare alle olimpiadi di un islandese? È chiaro che no, perché guardi subito alle popolazioni di riferimento, quindi per un americano (il vaccinato) la probabilità di fare le olimpiadi (ti) è più bassa


L'esempio non è calzante perché parliamo di persone che di base hanno avuto, ognuno di loro, la stessa possibilità di andare alle olimpiadi, ovvero partono in condizioni di completa parità.
Qua non è così, perché sebbene tu fai parte di un gruppo più grande, tu di per sé hai molta meno possibilità di prenderla male di quanto ne abbia un novax, perché hai fatto il vaccino. Quindi parti con una situazione di assoluto vantaggio.
È come se tu fossi una FIAT 500 a un metro dalla linea del traguardo che viene superata e battuta da una Ferrari che parte dal via. Tu mi stai dicendo: per forza, una Ferrari ha statisticamente più possibilità di finire sul traguardo per prima. Ma non cambia il fatto che la Ferrari è partita dal punto di partenza, mentre la 500 era ad un metro dal traguardo.
Quindi non basta fare la mera proporzione matematica per dormire sonni tranquilli, ma va valutato anche quanto la percentuale di vaccinati che l'ha preso male è coerente con i valori ipotetici che la protezione del vaccino avrebbe dovuto garantire. Ed è per questo che i governanti e gli pseudo-scenziati continuano a smentirsi ogni giorno che passa.
Poi la potete pensare come vi pare. Solo, l'importante è non meravigliarsi quando la pantomima continua.




Djici ha scritto:


> @Sam volevo quotare un post ma leggendo tutta la discussione ne ho trovati troppo da quotare...
> *Scusami, ma ogni volta che hai iniziato a fare ragionamenti sui NUMERI hai sbagliato completamente... *E hai addirittura fatto conclusioni che sono l'opposto di quello che matematica e statistica dicono.
> Rifai il ragionamento corretto senza volere a tutti i costi ottenere il risultato che speri e vedrai che le conclusioni sono proprio opposte a quelle che hai elencato.
> 
> Ci possiamo scannare su discorsi dove la fa da padrone la soggettività. Ma quando arriviamo ad argomenti oggettivi c'è solo da accettare la realtà dei numeri


Veramente, ad essere onesti, io sono stato il PRIMO su questo forum a dicharare tramite un calcolo matematico postato che la protezione reale del vaccino, oggi è dichiarata sui 4 mesi, durava all'incirca tre mesi. Facendo un mero calcolo in cui andavo ad analizzare il GAP di protezione dall'inizio alla fine e dividendolo per il numero ipotetico di mesi indicati, e mostrando come dopo il terzo mese il livello di protezione fosse già da considerarsi irrilevante. Avevo persino postato la quantità media di protezione che si perde ogni 24 ore.
Il buon @raducioiu ha portato tempo fa dei dati del sistema sanitario britannico che evidenziavano come la terza dose avesse benefici (minori di quelli propagandati) per le prime 10 settimane e che dopo scemasse.
Se calcoli quante sono 10 settimane scopri che sono DUE MESI e MEZZO. Praticamente ci avevo azzeccato, facendo una mera MEDIA MATEMATICA.

Naturalmente anche quella volta sono stato ritenuto "non affidabile", salvo però avere avuto la ragione da parte dei canali scientifici.
E naturalmente non c'è bisogno di dirti che nessuno mi ha detto una sola volta "scusa, avevi ragione". Anzi, si continua con la predicazione.


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente, ad essere onesti, io sono stato il PRIMO su questo forum a dicharare tramite un calcolo matematico postato che la protezione reale del vaccino, oggi è dichiarata sui 4 mesi, durava all'incirca tre mesi. Facendo un mero calcolo in cui andavo ad analizzare il GAP di protezione dall'inizio alla fine e dividendolo per il numero ipotetico di mesi indicati, e mostrando come dopo il terzo mese il livello di protezione fosse già da considerarsi irrilevante. Avevo persino postato la quantità media di protezione che si perde ogni 24 ore.
> Il buon @raducioiu ha portato tempo fa dei dati del sistema sanitario britannico che evidenziavano come la terza dose avesse benefici (minori di quelli propagandati) per le prime 10 settimane e che dopo scemasse.
> Se calcoli quante sono 10 settimane scopri che sono DUE MESI e MEZZO. Praticamente ci avevo azzeccato, facendo una mera MEDIA MATEMATICA.
> 
> ...


Non mischiare tutto. Non ho letto nulla delle cose che hai elencato e quindi non ho mai criticato il tuo ragionamento su quella cosa in particolare...quindi non vedo perché dovrei scrivere "scusa hai ragione".

Io ti parlo di questa discussione. E in questa discussione sei partito ogni volta dalla situazione reale e poi hai applicato un ragionamento senza senso per finire con le conclusione più sbagliate possibili.

Se sei contro la vaccinazione a me non cambia nulla. Non vivo neanche in Italia. Quindi non sto cercando di convincere il piu grande numero di persone possibili.
Mia madre dopo tante discussioni ha accettato di vaccinarsi. Era una no Vax come ne leggo tanti su questo forum. Oggi mi ha chiamato. Ti dico quello che ha detto il medico : il vaccino li ha molto probabilmente salvato la vita (e avanti con l'età e ha altri problemi di salute che non sto qui ad elencare). Quindi il mio lavoro l'ho fatto. Chi volevo assolutamente che si vaccinasse ha finito per farlo. Per gli altri, sembrerò crudele ma non mi può fregare di meno. Chi lo vuole fare lo faccia. Chi non vuole non lo faccia.
Però la cosa che NON ACCETTO e quando si utilizzano argomenti FALSI.
Se mi dici che hai paura di quello che potrebbe succedere a chi si e vaccinato tra 30 anni non troverai mai un mio intervento per contradirti.
Ma se utilizzi numeri, matematica e statistica in modo sbagliato NON POSSO non intervenire. Non solo per aprirti gli occhi si QUESTO argomento ma anche per gli altri che ti leggono. Se avete argomenti esponeteli tranquillamente. Ma senza usare argomenti FALSI.
Quindi o ti sei sbagliato, e non ci sono problemi. Tutti possiamo sbagliare. L'altro giorno scrivevo che quando il Liverpool ha acquistato Van Dijk per 85 mln avevo scritto che allora Romagnoli ne valeva 170. Che cretinata . Mi sono sbagliato. Nulla di grave.
Se invece nonostante il fatto che più persone ti abbiano fatto notare che il ragionamento e completamente senza senso e tu continui nella stessa direzione allora significa che 1) hai problemi con la matematica e non te ne rendi conto oppure 2) che sia che stai dicendo cose false.

Però sia chiaro che non ho nulla contro di te.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2022)

*ministro Sanità britannico oggi:

"Sappiamo che Omicron è meno grave e che, una volta ricevuta la terza dose booster le chance di finire ricoverati in ospedale sono inferiori del 90% rispetto alla variante Delta

Gli ospedali hanno ancora di fronte qualche settimana burrascosa a causa del numero di contagi e delle assenze fra lo staff, con altre due strutture sanitarie dichiarate proprio oggi in stato di allerta in Inghilterra."


200 militari accorrono per aiutare ospedali di Londra per mancanza personale*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Serve ad avere una risposta immunitaria efficace in caso di contagio perchè il tuo corpo con il vaccino sviluppa anticorpi che combattono il virus e ne affievoliscono gli effetti dannosi... non è vero che evita il contagio e parimenti non è vero che non serve a niente.


fattene ancora due o tre di booster poi vedrai che risposta immunitaria avrà il tuo corpo lo stiamo distruggendo il nostro sistema immunitario


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Domanda senza polemica:
> 
> Secondo te, la soluzione a questo problema, qual è? Come ci si dovrebbe comportare in generale?


liberi tutti vaccino obbligatorio con assunzione di responsabilità dello stato se non vaccinato mi occupi un posto che serve ad un vaccinato ti sbatto fuori a calci in culo.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Sanità britannico oggi:
> 
> "Sappiamo che Omicron è meno grave e che, una volta ricevuta la terza dose booster le chance di finire ricoverati in ospedale sono inferiori del 90% rispetto alla variante Delta
> 
> ...


Altra roba l’uk..hanno le palle.
Noi invece andiamo dietro al grande duca Conte gran farabutt gran mascalzon lup mann Draghi


----------



## Sam (7 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non mischiare tutto. Non ho letto nulla delle cose che hai elencato e quindi non ho mai criticato il tuo ragionamento su quella cosa in particolare...quindi non vedo perché dovrei scrivere "scusa hai ragione".


Il punto è che è tutto collegato, perché in quella discussione avevo dichiarato, proprio come in questa, che era impossibile pensare che il vaccino potesse immunizzare davvero come propagandato, durando per un così breve periodo, e che quindi l'idea dello "siamo statisticamente di più quindi è normale arrivare al 50%" è un argomento fallace che contraddice la narrazione in cui chi ha il vaccino è protetto (con livelli dichiarati spesso inverosimili) dalle forme gravi e chi non lo ha rischia la pelle e finisce intubato.
Le proporzioni non sono coerenti con la differenza del livello di protezione, che avrebbe sempre e comunque dovuto pendere a scapito del gruppo più fragile. E così non è.
Quindi due sono le cose: o la narrazione era fallata prima o lo è adesso, o forse lo è in entrambi i casi.
Ma l'assolutismo nei termini non l'ho posto io, ma la narrazione ufficiale.



Djici ha scritto:


> Io ti parlo di questa discussione. E in questa discussione sei partito ogni volta dalla situazione reale e poi hai applicato un ragionamento senza senso per finire con le conclusione più sbagliate possibili.


Senza senso perché ho detto che prima di guardare alla mera proporzione, devi anche guardare alla capacità immunologica di entrambi i campioni?
E certo che è senza senso. Se lo considerassi poi finiresti per farti delle domande, del tipo: ma se finisco lo stesso in ospedale, in TI e nella tomba, quanto dura realmente la protezione? Quanto è la carica virale reale? Quanto rischio ho di prenderlo? E se finisco davvero in ospedale, contrariamente a quanto mi hanno detto, chi mi garantisce che anche il resto non sia ingigantito?

Ricordo ancora le parole di Beppe Severgnini dalla Merlino in relazione ad una situazione simile a questa "_Non in televisione, non in prima serata, professore_".



Djici ha scritto:


> Se sei contro la vaccinazione a me non cambia nulla. Non vivo neanche in Italia. Quindi non sto cercando di convincere il piu grande numero di persone possibili.


Io non sono contro la vaccinazione.
Sono contro la propaganda.



Djici ha scritto:


> Però la cosa che NON ACCETTO e quando si utilizzano argomenti FALSI.


Ripeto: dire che bisogna entrare nel merito della situazione immunologica prima di tirar fuori proporzioni non è FALSO, ma è l'unico modo per non mistificare i dati.
Ed è alla base per capire il perché dopo DUE anni di finte promesse, siamo ancora allo stesso punto di prima. Perché non è colpa della variante Omicron, della Variante Ypslon, della Variante Phi e altro, che casualmente vengono tirate fuori ogni qual volta sulla barca i buchi da tappare diventano troppi.



Djici ha scritto:


> Se invece nonostante il fatto che più persone ti abbiano fatto notare che il ragionamento e completamente senza senso e tu continui nella stessa direzione allora significa che 1) hai problemi con la matematica e non te ne rendi conto oppure 2) che sia che stai dicendo cose false.


Io non valuto il numero di persone che possano dire una cosa diversa. Non è un indicatore di verità.
Se così fosse mi sarei dovuto bere tutte le balle raccontate fino ad oggi, solo perché la maggior parte ci ha creduto.
E ribadisco quanto detto sopra: più volte mi sono beccato del complottista o persona che scriveva cose inesatte. Poi però si è scoperto che le cose erano davvero così. Però in quel caso, come al solito, si fa finta di niente e si sposta l'asticella più in là.
Tanto siamo il Paese dello Smemorato di Collegno.


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io non valuto il numero di persone che possano dire una cosa diversa. Non è un indicatore di verità.
> Se così fosse mi sarei dovuto bere tutte le balle raccontate fino ad oggi, solo perché la maggior parte ci ha creduto.
> E ribadisco quanto detto sopra: più volte mi sono beccato del complottista o persona che scriveva cose inesatte. Poi però si è scoperto che le cose erano davvero così. Però in quel caso, come al solito, si fa finta di niente e si sposta l'asticella più in là.
> Tanto siamo il Paese dello Smemorato di Collegno.


Rispondo solo a questa parte perché ormai ci siamo capiti.
Io ti ho fatto notare un errore di matematica. Se non vuoi accettarlo sei libero... Ma il fondo non cambia. Non puoi avere ragione su questo caso specifico.
Chiedilo a qualsiasi professionista in matematica/statistica se non mi credi.

Dimenticavo la cosa più importante : forza Milan


----------



## Raryof (8 Gennaio 2022)

Riflessione molto interessante, in effetti non siamo in una dittatura, ma il totalitarismo è evidente, ovunque, in ogni settore, ed è pure peggio perché il dittatore prima o poi muore mentre un sistema totalitarizzato non terminerà mai se tutti i poteri forti ne fanno porte e lo impongono a loro volta con il consenso dei cittadini allineati, spinti a pensare in una certa maniera, lobotomizzati e in preda alla paura.
Chi non vede questo si spegnerà a poco a poco o entrerà in un meccanismo di vita che lo porterà a distaccarsi da un certo pensiero finché non avrà accettato senza accettarlo, ma vivendolo involontariamente sulla propria pelle, il sistema attuale che però magari contesta prima di fare quello che gli viene chiesto, solo per essere nel giusto, parte del sistema che lo mette nelle condizioni di non poter scegliere, per il bene della salute comune che non esiste, perché ogni individuo è un singolo, le persone non sono tutte uguali ma i diritti delle stesse dovrebbero essere garantiti da quelle che sono le forze a noi ignote, la vita, la malattia, la morte, forze che non possiamo controllare ma viviamo, ci ammaliamo e moriamo, le possiamo usare per cambiare e ingabbiare un mondo ormai troppo stupido per tirarsi indietro, ma "salvato" dal sistema totalitario che ti dà una dose alla volta e ti permette di essere semilibero con asterisco e a tempo determinato, in attesa di qualcosa che non avverrà mai, cioè la fine del controllo e quindi la conseguente accettazione di certificati sociali.
E' un sistema maligno che racchiude il marcio della società attuale, del progresso, perché il progresso non è nient'altro che questo, degli strumenti che garantiscono il controllo della massa, dal corpo, alla mente, alla libertà di potersi muovere liberamente senza avere preclusioni burocratiche o sociali in base alle proprie scelte di vita o interessi.
Se qualcuno pensa che ne usciremo è uno stolto, troppi interessi, troppo futuro per tutti noi, il futuro che è già now visto che al contrario dei virus noi mica viviamo per sempre e dobbiamo anche passare il tempo su questa terra (ad esempio ammazzandoci tra di noi o distruggendo tutto ciò che ci sta attorno).


----------



## cris (8 Gennaio 2022)

Si sta facendo tanto casino per niente, ma ormai il clickbait e il carosello mediatico va tenuto alto, in TI ci van prevalentemente no vax, pace all’anima loro.
Qua a Bergamo ci stiamo riammalando tutti di nuovo di omicron ma dopo 2-3gg di leggera influenza con al massimo una punta di febbre se ne esce tranquillamente (chi e vaccinato ovviamente).


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque sono andato sul sito del governo, visto che ognuno spara le percentuali che vuole, questi sono i dati ufficiali dei vaccini e degli immunizzati, li screen li ho fatti io e non gli ho presi da altri. Tra immunizzati, prima dose e doppia dose si arriva al 90% Considerazione personale, gli immunizzati naturali probabilmente sono di più, ma qui in base alle proprie convinzioni ognuno penserà quello che vuole.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


21 milioni = 70%????? Ma siamo l'India? Gli under 18 sono solo 12 milioni quindi il totale è 48. Israele ha fatto il 100% degli under 18 in un mese e mezzo. Con un decimo dei medici a fronte di un sesto della popolazione. Comunque anche con questa le lentezza il booster dovrebbe arrivare a tutti prima che serva la quarta dose.


----------

